# صليب سيدنا محمد



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

صليب سيدنا محمد

يقال أنه قد حدث نزاع بين بعض المسلمين وبعض المسيحيين حول قطعة أرض أراد المسيحيين تحويلها إلى كنيسة .. وتحول النزاع كما فى كل مرة إلى فتنة طائفية تنذر بسقوط قتلى وجرحى - غالباً من جانب واحد – 
وأصيبت الجهات الأمنية كعادتها فى مثل هذه الظروف بالصمم والعمى وفقدت للأسف كل حواسها الأدراكية 
وتطورت الأحداث إلى أن أتفق الطرفان المتنازعان - فى سابقة تاريخية - على الأحتكام إلى عدالة السماء التى نزلت يوماً على أستاد باليرمو الأيطالى.... !!
حى على الصلاة .... سوف يصلى الطرفان ومن ثم يقوما بحفر وتنقيب الأرض موضع النزاع ومن يجد أولاً أثر - أى أثر - يدل او يشير إلى ديانة الأرض - إن جاز الوصف والتسمية – سوف يكون هو صاحب الأرض وتكون الأرض من حقه ...
وبعد الكثير من ال كيرياليسون والصلوات المسيحية التى ذكرتنى بايام القديس سمعان الخراز والأنبا أبرام أبن زرعة ونقل جبل المقطم واالكثير أيضاً من الله أكبر وحلقات الذكر الأسلامية التى لم تذكرنى بشىء
بدأت عملية الحفر والتنقيب والتى لم تستمر طويلاً إذ وجد عمال الحفر صليب
وقبل أن يبتلع أحد هول المفاجاة صرخ المسلمين فى أنتصار 
( الله أكبر .. الله أكبر ...... صليب سيدنا محمد ) 
وحصلوا على الأرض .. !!

ان النكتة كما يقول عنها جورج اوريل هى ثورة صغيرة 

ولفترات طويلة عانى الأقباط من مرارة الأضطهاد مما ولد فى ومن عقولهم العديد من الثورات الضاحكة على غرار هذه الطرفة التى كانت مقدمة لبحث طويل عن معاناة الأقباط فى بناء الكنائس نُشر لى فى موقع الأقباط متحدون تحت نفس العنوان صليب سيدنا محمد 

واجد الحاجة مُلحة الأن لتجميع هذه الثورات الضاحكة لنتفهم ما مر وما يمر بالأقباط 

انتظر دعاباتكم وانتظروا دعابتى

ولا بأس كذلك من تعميم المسألة بصورة اكبر لتشمل كل النكات التى كان للأقباط دوراً فيها 

وعلى سبيل التحدى وزيادة جرعة المشاركة ... اقول كل نكتة او دعابة سيشارك بها احد اعضاء المنتدى سيكون امامها دعابتين منى 

هيا اريدكم ان تحرجونى واريد حقاً ان اخسر التحدى 

ولاحظوا ان هذه اول مشاركة لى معكم 

الرب مع جميعكم


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*موضوع تحفة بجد يا جورج *

*وكدا ها تخلي الواحد يدور علي اي نكته تانية علشان نشوف باقي اللي عندك*

*ربنا يباركك*

*ونورت منتدي الكنيسة العربية*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه

موضوع تحفة يا جورج 

أنا هقلك نكتة هى قديمة بس حلوة

كان فية اتنين صيادين سمك واحد مسيحى و التانى مسلم 

قاعدين جمب بعض بيصطادوا 

كان المسيحى يصطاد سمك و الثانى مابيصطدش حاجة 

فقرب المسلم للمسيحى شوية و قالة اشمعنى انت بتصطاد سمك و انا مفيش سمك بصطادة ؟

فقالة المسيحى انا برشم الصليب على المية و بقول ابانا الذى و بيطلع السمك فى الشبكة 

راح قالة المسلم طيب أنا هعمل زيك و عمل زية فعلآ 

و طلع سمك كتير فى الشبكة من فرحة المسلم قال يا صلاة النبى راح السمك نط من الشبكة* :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه *

*حلوة يا فراشة مسيحية*

*كدا يا جورج عليك 2 *

*ابدا العدا بقي*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

يا لها من بداية 

اليكم الرد

1- قرأ شخص مسلم فى الجرائد خبرين وهما رفض النقض فى قضية الكشح وكذلك ‏موت 350 من السياح فى تايلاند فى عمليه تفجير احد الفنادق هناك وتحدث مع صديقة ‏المتطرف ايه رايك فى الموضوعين فكان الرد لا دول هايدخلوا الجنه ولا دول فقال له طبعا ‏بس ليه فكان الرد لانهم لم يذبحوا على الطريقة الاسلامية ‏

2- يُحكى ان احد الرهبان كان يتجول كعادة الرهبان فى البرية وبينما هو غارقاً مُستغرقاً فى تأملاته وخواطره إذ بصوت اسد يوقظه من تلك الغفلة الروحية اللذيذة ... لن ننكر ولن ينكر هو ان الخوف قد تسلل إليه للحظات الا انه قد استعاد سلامه سريعاً ورسم على صدره علامة الصليب واستحضر تجارب اباءه الرهبان فى التعامل مع مثل هذه المواقف واغمض عينية واخذ يصلى 
كان غالب ظنه فى ذلك الوقت ان سيفتح عينيه ليجد الأسد وقد ولى هارباً او يجده قد انشق إلى نصفين او إلى اربع او على الأقل اصابته وداعة قط سيامى 
لكنه لم ولن يتوقع ان يرى ما راى حين هم بفتح عينيه 
لقد راى الأسد وقد اغمض عينيه واخذ يصلى بصوت ملائكى وديع 
ابتلع الراهب ريقه من شدة الهول واخذ يسبح ويمجد عجائب الله 
وحين انتهى الأسد من صلواته قال له الراهب بصوت مندهش 
اراك تصلى ... لقد صليت انا لأن الخوف قد تسلل إلى منك فلماذا صليت انت 
قال له الأسد 
لأننى تعودت ان اصلى قبل ان اكل 
و....................... 

طبعاً ممكن اكون خارج المنتدى والعداد شغال لكن ساحاول ان افى بوعدى وحاولوا بكل جهودكم ان تجعلونى اخسر التحدى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه :t33: *

*حلوين*






*طاب خد دى بقى .. لغاية لما اشوف نكتة تانى

واحد راح للشيخ و قالة : يا سيدنا الشيخ الكلب عمل حمام على الحيطة 

راح رد علية الشيخ و قالة : تهد و تبنى سبعة مرات 

راح الراجل قالة : يا شيخ دى الحيطة اللى بينا و بينك 

قالة الشيخ : قليل من الماء يطهرها*


----------



## فادية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رب يخليكم يا جورج وفراشه 
النكت حلوة قوي 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هههههههههههههه :t33: *
> 
> *حلوين*
> 
> ...



رائعة يا ( فرشة مسيحية ) لكن يبدو اننا خرجنا عن قواعد اللعبة ... اللعبة عن نكت الأقباط او على الأقل للأقباط دور محدد فيها وتلك النكتة لا يوجد بها اقباط 
وعلشان كدة مش هاقدر ارد باتنين 
معايا حق مش كدة ...؟ 

عموماً ... احنا محتاجين حكم علشان يعد اللى على ويحدد مدى مناسبة النكتة للعبة 
وانا برشح  Coptic man 

اما فادية فبنشكر ربنا اننا ضحكنها لكن فى حاجة اهم من الضحك ومن اللعبة وهى الحقايق المخفية ورا النكتة وزى ما قلنا كل نكتة ووراها موقف زى صليب سيدنا محمد اللى تبكى وتضحك عن حال الأقباط فى مصر 
واهم من الضحك يا فادية المشاركة 
وخسارتى للتحدى


----------



## THE GALILEAN (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> فراشة مسيحية
> طلع سمك كتير فى الشبكة من فرحة المسلم قال يا صلاة النبى راح السمك نط من الشبكة



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## cathreen (23 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مش فاهمة شو سبب الاهانة للمسلمين والاسلام؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> طيب كويس بقيتوا بتصطادوا السمك بالصليب
> مفيش داعي بعد كدا لاستخدام الصنارات
> حتى النكت كمان بتنقلب عليكوا



*بالصليب المستحيل ممكن يحصل 

سمعان الخراز حرك الجبل من مكانة بالصليب 

فما بالك اصطياد السمك هيبقى أسهل أكيد

يا أخى AAA قوة علامة الصليب محدش يفهما غير المسيحى أو للى ربنا يسمحلة أنة يعرف ..*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب كويس بقيتوا بتصطادوا السمك بالصليب
> مفيش داعي بعد كدا لاستخدام الصنارات
> حتى النكت كمان بتنقلب عليكوا :t33:



تعليق شرس ولا يخلو من ذكاء 
لكن نحب نسمع رايك فى بقيت النكت والأفضل كمان - بما انك مسلم - نسمع من سيادتك نكت عن علاقة الأقباط بالمسلمين وعن علاقة الشيوخ بالقساوسة وفى منها كتير ... نحب نسمعها حتى ولو فيها اساءة لينا - هنتقبلها بصدر رحب وده طبعاً بعد اذن ادارة ومشرفين المنتدى وكمان الأعضاء - لكن دون خدش حياء 
وارجو تكون دى القاعدة اللى بتحكم الطرفين _ المسيحيين والمسلمين - وفى دى برضة محتاجين حكم 
ورينا همتك يا Coptic man 

انا فى انتظار خسارة التحدى


----------



## AAAAA (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> تعليق شرس ولا يخلو من ذكاء
> لكن نحب نسمع رايك فى بقيت النكت والأفضل كمان - بما انك مسلم - نسمع من سيادتك نكت عن علاقة الأقباط بالمسلمين وعن علاقة الشيوخ بالقساوسة وفى منها كتير ... نحب نسمعها حتى ولو فيها اساءة لينا - هنتقبلها بصدر رحب وده طبعاً بعد اذن ادارة ومشرفين المنتدى وكمان الأعضاء - لكن دون خدش حياء
> وارجو تكون دى القاعدة اللى بتحكم الطرفين _ المسيحيين والمسلمين - وفى دى برضة محتاجين حكم
> ورينا همتك يا Coptic man
> ...



صدر رحب ؟؟
بلاش انتوا تقولوا الكلام ده
احنا من اول مادخلنا المنتدى ومش شايفين الا سب وشتم فينا ولو ردينا رد محترم بنطرد وبناخد بان


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

cathreen قال:


> انا مش فاهمة شو سبب الاهانة للمسلمين والاسلام؟



الأهانة الحقيقة هى ما يجيش فى الصدور ويتحكم فى تصرفاتنا نحو بعضنا البعض والنكتة هى ثورة نفسية بنخرج بيها كل اللى جوانا ولو قدرنا نكون صرحاء اكثر مسيحيين ومسلمين فى علاقتنا ببعض ... لو قدرنا نعلن جهاراً النكات الخفية اللى بتدور فى مجالسنا اكيد هنقدر نخرج كبت طائفى كبير موجود جوانا 

ما تفكروش ان النكتة دى حاجة سهلة ... دى اصعب انواع التعبير الأنسانى 

إذن قليل من الصراحة لا يضر 

دون خدش حياء 

ومع الأعتذار الدائم لآى متضرر 

واواعدكم هنخرج فى النهاية كلنا متعلمين درس مهم جداً 

هى دعوة صريحة للجميع هنا اخرجوا فى صدوركم من نكت ودعابات وطرائف وابحثوا عن مدلولاتها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> رائعة يا ( فرشة مسيحية ) لكن يبدو اننا خرجنا عن قواعد اللعبة ... اللعبة عن نكت الأقباط او على الأقل للأقباط دور محدد فيها وتلك النكتة لا يوجد بها اقباط
> وعلشان كدة مش هاقدر ارد باتنين
> معايا حق مش كدة ...؟



*الموضوع بتاعك هو اللى رائع يا جورج 

و بالنسبة للنكتة التانية :

 هى بتبين الفتاوى اللى الشيوخ بيقولوها و يصعبوا بيها دينهم للناس و طبعآ الفتاوى دى بتضرنا أحنا الأقباط و أنت فاهمنى طبعآ أقصد أية ..*



> عموماً ... احنا محتاجين حكم علشان يعد اللى على ويحدد مدى مناسبة النكتة للعبة
> وانا برشح Coptic man



*و أنا معاك خلية هو الحكم أوكى* :t33:


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*ملحوظة ... ليس هذا دعوة للجدال السخيف والمباحثات الغبية .... نحن هنا لكى نضحك ونخرج ما بنفوسنا من كبت طائفى 
وفى النهاية سنخرج جميعاً اصدقاء اما عن المجادلات الدينية التى لا طائل من وراها سوى حشد ادخنة طائفية فى داخلنا فاعداكم فمشاركة تجمعنا كلنا عاى مائدة الحوار المحترم لا الجدال غير المحترم 
لكن فى حِينه 

هذه هى القواعد هنا 

لا تهدروا الوقت اذن وهى بنا نضحك ونفهم ونبكى ايضاً *


----------



## Scofield (23 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب كويس بقيتوا بتصطادوا السمك بالصليب
> مفيش داعي بعد كدا لاستخدام الصنارات
> حتى النكت كمان بتنقلب عليكوا :t33:




الصليب ده أحنا بنصطادكو بيه و بيخوف الشياطين اللى ركباكم و بتيجو لنا الكنيسة نطلعها منكم
يعنى لما تتكلم على الصليب تتكلم عليه بأحترام لأنه لولا الصليب كان الشيطان بيلعب بيك كورة


----------



## AAAAA (23 نوفمبر 2006)

احنا اسفين مش اخلاق المسلمين الاستهزاء بالرسل والانبياء وبالدين
لو انتوا عادي عندكم احنا لانقبل هذا ابدا


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*الكلام اللى فات موجه رداً على مشاركة AAAAAA واى مشاركة مشابهة *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> طيب ايه رأيك بقى لو اثبتلك ان حكاية سمعان الخراز دي ما هي الا خرافه؟؟



*هى القصة مش خرافة و مش مطلوب منك تصدقها .. بس مش مشكلة أثبتلى أنها خرافة .. *



> والنكته دي اعتقد انها بتحمل اهانه للصليب اكتر من الاهانه للمسلمين والرسول



*أعتقادك مش فى محلة مفيش هنا أى أهانة للصليب ... ولو مفهمتش النكتة مش مشكلتى !!!*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*نريد حكم لوقف هذه المجادلات ليس هذا مكانها *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *ملحوظة ... ليس هذا دعوة للجدال السخيف والمباحثات الغبية .... نحن هنا لكى نضحك ونخرج ما بنفوسنا من كبت طائفى
> وفى النهاية سنخرج جميعاً اصدقاء اما عن المجادلات الدينية التى لا طائل من وراها سوى حشد ادخنة طائفية فى داخلنا فاعداكم فمشاركة تجمعنا كلنا عاى مائدة الحوار المحترم لا الجدال غير المحترم
> لكن فى حِينه
> 
> ...



*و انا معاك يا جورج

و بعتزر أنى خرجت عن الموضوع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *نريد حكم لوقف هذه المجادلات ليس هذا مكانها *


*
اللى يوقف هذة المجادلات أنت يا جورج

أكتبلنا من التناقضات فى الأقباط تانى .. و خلينا نرجع للموضوع تانى* 

*و الأخ AAA انا مش هرد علية تانى ...*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ونبتدى من الأول تانى 
وخليها على وادينا بنتعلم 
دى من دعابات قداسة البابا شنودة ذهبى الفم خفيف الدم 
تعالوا نشوف كان ازاى بيتعامل مع الناس بظرف وضحك من غير مايزعل حد او يخدش حياء حد 

روح المرح وخفة الظل صفة لازمت «نظير جيد» ـ الاسم الحقيقى للبابا ـ منذ أن كان طالبا فى كلية الآداب ولعل البعض اعتقد فى تآكل روح الكوميديا خلف الزى الدينى بعد أن التحق بسلك الرهبنة وأجاب البابا عن هذا الأمر مؤكدا أن الكثيرين سألوه هل بعد أن تتولى الكرسى الباباوى سوف تتوقف عن الضحك والسخرية فأجاب قائلا: «بصراحة لم أستطع التوقف عن الضحك فهو الصفة المشتركة بين «نظير جيد» والراهب أنطونيوس والأنبا شنودة وأخيرا البابا شنودة»!! أغلب «القفشات» تأتى ردا على أسئلة الشعب القبطى التى ربما تكون غير معقولة ليحولها بخفة ظل لافتة إلى مادة للضحك مثل إجابته عن سؤال من أحد الصعايدة سأل البابا هل فى القيامة أثناء الدينونة ـ يقصد البعث ـ سوف نقوم كصعايدة كما نحن الآن؟! فرد عليه البابا قائلا: لاتخف.. فى الدينونة لن تقوم كعصيدى وربنا ها يكون صلحك على الآخر!! 

نفس الأمر تكرر مع الصعايدة ـ رغم أن البابا نفسه ينتمى لأصول صعيدية ـ عندما جاء إلى الكاتدرائية أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف صعيدى وطلبوا منه بعد انتهاء الوعظ أن يسلم عليهم يدا بيد!! 
فخرج من الموقف المحرج قائلا لهم: «أنتم عايزين يوم أجازة اتفرغ فيه من كل شئ عشان أسلم عليكم وعموما أنا صعيدى زيكم واتتبع أخباركم يوم بيوم وباضحك عليها وانبسط جداً»


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه

دمة خفيف جدآ .. ربنا يخلية لينا*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*ارجو ان لا تعليق يا سادة 

القافلة تسير *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*بص يا أخ AAA

أنا هقفل معاك و مش هرد عليك علشان صاحب الموضوع ما يزعلش مننا*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*اخى AAAA اعتذر لك بالنيابة عن فرشة مسيحية ان سمحت لى .... ليس لها الحق فى وصفك بالكلب ... اعتذر مرة اخرى 

عزيزتى الفراشة المسيحية .. دون قسوة منى لقد اخطأتى ... لقد اكتفيت انا بذكر ان القافلة تسير 
وكفى ... وجب منكى الأعتذار له والكف عن المجادلة 

لا نبحث هنا عن انتصار شخصى 
وجب الأعتذار

ملحوظة ..... وصل عدد المداخلات إلى 30 مداخلة تقريباً ولم اسمع سوى نكتة واحدة *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*على سبيل التهدئة والبداية الجديدة 

البابا وفضيلة المفتى خير مثال للحب 
وهذه طرفة حدثت بالفعل 
في لقاء مع الرئيس مبارك كان الإمام الأكبر وبطريرك الأقباط وبينهما منضدة عليها موبايل‏.‏ وكان البطريرك يرد علي المكالمات قائلا‏:‏ مشغول‏..‏ عندي اجتماع‏..‏ غدا‏..‏ ليس الآن‏..‏ 
فسأله الشيخ طنطاوي‏:‏ ياقداسة البابا أليست لي مكالمة؟ 
فقال البابا‏:‏ ياسيدي التليفون بيضرب جرس‏..‏ ولما يؤذن حديه لك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا جورج هو اللى بدأ بالغلط*



> القافله تسير والكلاب تعوي
> ياترى بقى مين الكلاب الي بتعوي؟



*يقصد مين بالكلام دة ؟؟؟

و مع ذلك أنا بعتذر على غلطى فيك يا أخ AAA

و يا ريت تقبل أعتذارى ... *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه

عسل البابا دة و الله*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا قمت بمسح المشاركات الخارجة *

*ومن فضلكم عدم التجاوز*

* يا اخ aaaaa*

*تجاوز اخر وتجد نفسك خارج المنتدي *

*ارجوا ان تتقبل احترامي*

*وانا موافق اكون الحكم يا جورج*

*وانتا لهاية الان زايد عن النسبة ب 3 نكات *

*وكلهم اجمل من بعض*

*ربنا يباركك *

*وقولي انتا بتشارك في الاقباط الاحرار او كوبتس ؟؟*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

انا كاتب فى جريدة الكتيبة الطيبية 
وكاتب من كتاب الأقباط متحدون Copts-united.com
ومواطن فى دولة الأقباط الأحرار


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> انا كاتب فى جريدة الكتيبة الطيبية
> وكاتب من كتاب الأقباط متحدون Copts-united.com
> ومواطن فى دولة الأقباط الأحرار


 
*انا بقول برضه الاسم مش غريب عليا*

*انا mena_hot في دولة الاقباط الاحرار :smil12: *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلاً ب mena_hot 

شكراً يا اخ حسان على مداخلتك المهذبة 
ونرجو دوام التوفيق لسيادتكم


----------



## احمد2006 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

للاسف احب اقول لكم انها قلة ادب منكم 
ونحن المسلمون الحمد لله عندنا اخلاق رفيعه ولا نهتزء باحد او بدين احد  لانه القران ربانا على احترام الاخر والاخلاق الرفيعه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2006)

احمد2006 قال:


> للاسف احب اقول لكم انها قلة ادب منكم
> ونحن المسلمون الحمد لله عندنا اخلاق رفيعه ولا نهتزء باحد او بدين احد  لانه القران ربانا على احترام الاخر والاخلاق الرفيعه



*و هى الأخلاق الرفيعة تخليك تقول " قلة أدب منكم " يا أبو أخلاق أنت ؟؟؟*

*و الله انت قلت نكتة من غير ماتحس عارف اية النكتة ؟؟؟* :t33: 

*( القرآن ربانا على أحترام الأخر و الأخلاق الرفيعة ) اخر نكتة سمعتها ههههههههههههه*:yahoo:


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

يبدو اننى سأكسب التحدى وبجدارة 
اليكم اثنين اخرين 
وعد يا Coptic man كدة على الأعضاء كم نكتة 

1- وهل تعرفون الفرق بين القسيس والضابط
القسيس .... تعترف له اولاً ثم يقوم بمناولتك 
الضابط ..... يناولك اولاً _ وما ادراك ما المناولة هنا - حتى تعترف 

2- اكتشف احد القساوسة ان عربته قد اصابها عطل ما فى وقت متأخر من الليل فاضطر ان يستعين بصديقه الشيخ كى يساعدة فى ( زئها ) وازاحتها عن مكانها حتى تدور
وبالفعل قدم الشيخ يد المساعدة واخذ ( يزء ) العربة وهو يصرخ مبتهلاً ساعدينى يا ام النور ... شفعتك يا ام النور .... اندهش الكاهن من تصرف صديقة الشيخ وسألة لماذا يتشفع بالعذراء ويطالب منها المساعدة .... فقال الشيخ مُستنكراً ( امال عايزنى اصحى السيدة زينب ام هاشم فى ساعة متأخرة زى دى ) 
وشفعتك يا عدرا


----------



## Coptic Man (24 نوفمبر 2006)

احمد2006 قال:


> للاسف احب اقول لكم انها قلة ادب منكم
> ونحن المسلمون الحمد لله عندنا اخلاق رفيعه ولا نهتزء باحد او بدين احد لانه القران ربانا على احترام الاخر والاخلاق الرفيعه


 
*طبعا القران مدرسة لاحترام الاخر*

*حتي بيقولوا علينا كفرة وبيقولوا علي اليهود قردة وخنازير*

*يا ابني روح ادرس قرانك الكريم اوي وتعالي ناقشنا *

*مش هنعمل المسلمين كمان اسلامهم*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه*

*نكت خطيرة يا جورج*

*وياسيدي الاعضاء عليهم 2 دلوقتي*

*وانا ها اتكفل بيهم*

*س : كيف يذبح الاقباط في مصر*

*ج : يذبح الاقباط في مصر حسب الشريعة الاسلامية *

*---------------------------*

*زوجة احد الشهداء تقول للضابط : جوزي يا بيه المسلمين دبحوه*

*الضابط : مش احسن ما حد غريب كان يدبحه*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع تحفة يا جورج
> 
> ...



حتى لا نغضب احد 
لقد حد العكس فى احد المرات وتفوق المسلم على المسيحى بالقران 
تعالوا نرى ما الذى حدث

يقال ان رجلان احدهما مسيحى والأخر مسلم فتح كلاهما محلاً للبقالة وكانوا متجاورين 
لكن العجب العجاب ان الأقبال على الشخص المسلم كان اكبر بكثير من قرينه المسيحى ذلك على الرغم من وجود ذات المنتجات تقريباً عند كليهما 
ظل البائع المسيحى فى دهشته حتى قرر ان يسأل رفيقه المسلم عن السر 
وهنا اجابه المسلم .. انه دائما ما يقوم بتشغيل المذياع على محطة القرأن الكريم لذلك يجد الخير دوماً و...
تركه المسيحى وقد قرر ان يفعل ما هو ( انقح ) إذ قام بالتعاقد مع قارئ للقرأن مقابل مرتب شهرى 
واخذ القارىء يقرأ 
" والتين والزيتون و...
هنا صرخ فيه البائع المسيحى وقد اخذته الحماسة ... وفى جبنة كمان يا حبيبى


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من السادة المسيحيين التعليق على مداخلات الأخوة المسلمين الرقيقة بكل اللطف 

عزيزى احمد 
شكراً على وصفنا بانعدام الأخلاق واننا منبع للحقارة والحقد 
نرجو دوام التواصل والمزيد من الشتائم والأوصاف الرديئة 
وتذكر ان لغتك تظهرك 
الرب معك


----------



## Hassan (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اللة يثبت علينا العقل والدين[/​COLOR]


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين و الله حلوين

يسلموووووووووووو مينا و جورج 

و انا هقلكم واحدة 

واحد داخل على أصحابة من غير ما يقول السلام عليكم

اصحابة قالولة اية يا عم انت داخل كنيسة *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> ارجو من السادة المسيحيين التعليق على مداخلات الأخوة المسلمين الرقيقة بكل اللطف
> 
> عزيزى احمد
> شكراً على وصفنا بانعدام الأخلاق واننا منبع للحقارة والحقد
> ...



*الله على الرد

و أسمحلى يا جورج أضم صوتى معاك

و شكرآ*


----------



## مسلمـه وأفتخر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> صليب سيدنا محمد
> 
> يقال أنه قد حدث نزاع بين بعض المسلمين وبعض المسيحيين حول قطعة أرض أراد المسيحيين تحويلها إلى كنيسة .. وتحول النزاع كما فى كل مرة إلى فتنة طائفية تنذر بسقوط قتلى وجرحى - غالباً من جانب واحد –
> وأصيبت الجهات الأمنية كعادتها فى مثل هذه الظروف بالصمم والعمى وفقدت للأسف كل حواسها الأدراكية
> ...



أخي جورج شكري

لقد بدأت كلامك بأنه     يقال أنه قد حدث نزاع ..........

من الذي قال هذا ومن اي المصدر ؟؟؟ اعتقد انه هذي مجرد تفاهات لا اصل لها اتمنى ان تكون مواضيعك في المرات القادمه حضاريه وان تكون محترمه للاديان كلها ... وان تكون مناسبه لنقاش وليس للهزل 

الله أكبـــــر .. الله أكبـــــر
لا إله الا الله


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مسلمـه وأفتخر قال:


> أخي جورج شكري
> 
> لقد بدأت كلامك بأنه     يقال أنه قد حدث نزاع ..........
> 
> ...



عزيزتى  / مُسلمة وافتخر 

اشكرك على بداية ردك بعبارة اخى 
واشكرك كذلك على ابداء رايك ووصف موضوعى ضمنياً بانه غير حضارى ولا يحترم الأديان 

وردى ساجمله فى بساطة 
ان هذه النكتة التى قاله لى اخ مُسلم وهو صديقى فى العمل انما تعبر عن ما يمر به الأقباط فى مصر والعالم العربى من تعنت بشع فى بناء الكنائس ... تعنتات امنية وهيجان شعبى بشع وتلكيكات وتلكيعات قانونية من اجل عدم البث والبدء فى بناء الكنائس 
صدقينى انا احترمك وكل المسلمين - وان لم اقتنع بدينك وعدم اقتناعى لا يفسد بيننا القضية 
انه نوع من عدم الأقتناع المتبادل ... انتى تؤمنى بتحريف الكتاب المقدس واننا ننتمى لفصيلة الكفارة والمشركين وانا لا اؤمن بمعتقدك 
هذا لا يجعلنى اهاجمك او افكر مثلاً فى قتلك ... انا احبك لان دينى ومعتقدى يدعو لمحبة حتى الأعداء فما بالك وانا لا اكن لكى اى عداء 
وحينا فكرت فى طرح موضوعى انما فكرت فى مائدة نفرغ عليها ما فى صدورنا ... نتحرر من قيودنا ونخرج ما فى نفوسنا من كبت طائى لنلتقى فى النهاية على مائدة الأحترام والحب وقد اطلقنا كل ادخنة البغضة التى فى داخلنا 

اما بالنسبة لموضوع النزاع حول بناء الكنائس فاليك منتدى اسلامى اسمه انا المسلم وهو يشرح كم انتم متعنتون معنا فى بناء الكنائس ... إلى حد رفض فكرة بناء الكنائس فى ديار المسلمين 
سترى كيف نوصف بالكفارة وكنائسنا بمجمع الكفار ... ستعرفى حقاً معنى احترام الأخر واحترام الأديان فى عرف مثل هذه المنتديات 

http://www.muslm.net/vb/showthread.php?t=155637

الرب معك


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اعود لأقول انها ليست دعوة للسخرية والضحك فقط 
انها دعوة حقيقية لكل مسيحى ومسلم لأخراج ما فى الصدور من سخرية من الأخر 
تعالوا لنتأمل مشاكلنا من خلال  اصعب وسيلة للتعبير الأنسانى واكثرها عمقاً وصدقاً 
اريدكم مسيحيين ومسلمين ان تقولوا كل ما لديكم من نكات مع الأعتذار للجميع ... 
اخرجو ا روؤسكم من التراب ولا توجد وسيلة سريعة وحاسمة للتقرب بيننا سوى الصدق وتعلم احترام وقبول الأخر 

وها هى نكتة جديدة وظريفة وغير طائفية لتهدئة الأوضاع 
هل سمعتم عن حمار الواعظ 

فى إحدى القرى إشترى رجل حمارا من أحد الوعاظ .. 
الواعظ أخبر الرجل بأن هذا الحمار تم تدريبه بطريقة فريدة جدا
( تناسب كونه حمار الواعظ )
الطريقة الوحيدة لجعل هذا الحمار يسير هى أن تقول له ( هلليلويا ) 
والطريقة الوحيدة لجعله يقف هى أن تقول له ( آمين )
الرجل كان مسرورا جدا بهذه الصفقة وفى الحال ركب الحمار ليجرب تعليمات الواعظ صرخ الرجل .. هلليلويا .. 
فبدأ الحمار يسير 
آمين .. وقف الحمار فورا
صاح الرجل هذا عظيم جدا .. حمار فريد من نوعه .. 
صاح ثانية (هلليلويا ) فبدأ الحمار يسير والرجل فخور جدا بما اشتراه 

ركب الرجل الحمار وسافر به مسافة طويلة جدا بين الجبال وهو مستمتع بركوب الحمار الفريد من نوعه 
وعندما اقترب من حافة الجبل حاول أن يتذكر الكلمة التى تجعل الحمار يقف ولكنه إكتشف أنه نسيها تماما .. 
أخذ يصرخ فى الحمار .. قف .. يس .. ولكنه لا يستجيب .. 
استمر الحمار فى السير وقارب أن يصل حافة الجبل .. 
أخذ الرجل يصرخ أكثر وأكثر .. كنيسة .. إنجيل .. مذبح .. أرجوك قف ... ولكن بدون أى فائدة 
إزدادت سرعة الحمار حتى صار أقرب وأقرب جدا للحافة .. 
أصبح الرجل متأكدا أنه سيسقط وأخذ يصلى بحرارة 
إلهى ... أرجوك يا رب .. إجعل هذا الحمار يقف قبل أن نسقط من أعلى الجبل .. 
أرجوك يارب إسمع صلاتى واستجب لى ...... آمين 
وقبل خطوة واحدة من حافة الجبل وعندما سمع الحمار كلمة آمين وقف الحمار فورا 

اما الرجل وقد ابتهج جدا بإستجابة صلاتة صرخ من شدة الفرح ( هلليلويا ) .......... !!!!


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

سوف اورد لكم هنا بعض مما قرأت من كتابات بعض المثقفين المسلمين وهى كتابات اشبة بالنكات ووما اذكره هنا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر 
هولاء الكتاب وهم مسلمون حاولوا البكاء على حال الأمة بالضحك الساخر المؤلم ولا يوجد شفاء من الجراح سوى بقليل من الألام 

1- المقال كلهم في النار 
أشرف عبدالقادر 
جريدة ايلاف الأحد 24 سبتمبر 

وأنا أكتب هذا المقال ورد على فكري حديث طريف دار بيني وبين د. مفيد زوج الدكتورة وفاء سلطان عندما إلتقيت بهما في مؤتمر الأقباط الذي انعقد في زيورخ في مارس الماضي، حيث قال لي: "الإخوان المتأسلمون يقولون أن الغرب كافر وسيدخل أهله جميعاً النار،أما المتأسلمون فسيدخلون جميعاً الجنة، ولقد تخيلنا أن القيامة قامت، ودخل الغرب(الكافر) كله في النار فعلاً، ودخل المتأسلمون الجنة فعلاً، وبعد فترة وجيزة وجد الحرس شيئاً غريباً، حيث عم السكون والهدوء أهل النار، وزاد الضجيج عند أهل الجنة،فقرر الحرس أن يفتحوا الأبواب لمعرفة ما يحدث في الداخل، فوجدوا أن أهل النار(الكفرة) قد حولوا النار بالعلم والعمل إلى جنة وعاشوا في هدوء وسلام، وأن المتأسلمين قد حولوا الجنة بالجهل والتجهيل إلى فوضي عارمة ........... 


2- ادعوكم لقراءة مقال ... حديث البطاطا التى اسلمت 
 الحوار المتمدن - العدد: 1745 - 2006 / 11 / 25 
http://www.rezgar.com/debat/show.art...=458&aid=81781

3- وردت هذه الدعابة ايضاً فى منتديات العُقاب الأسلامية رداً على موضوع  " نكتة حصلت معنا أثناء التحذير من الانتخابات ابتسامة " ...  
" كنا في احد مساجد بلد اوروبي نوزع نشرة على ما اذكر بعنوان"احتفالات الحكومة الاردنية رقص على جراح الامة" فمر علينا شاب مغربي لغتة العربية ضعيفة"من المسلمين البرابرة"وقراءته ضعيفة فتناول النشرة ونظر فيها ثم بدت عليه آثار الغضب وقال لنا مخاطبا بلكنة قوية " رقص ايش يكون حرام " فحاولت تفهيمه فوقف محاولا الفهم ولكنه عاد بكلامه الغاضب عن الرقص وانه عيب وحرام وكيف نوزع اوراق عن هذا الامر وراحت القصة ورفض محاولتنا افهامه وانتهى الحديث بذهابه وارجاع النشرة "


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا جورج على المواقف المضحكة دى

و ربنا معاك فى شغلك و يديلك الحكمة فى الرد عليهم *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزتى مسلمة وافتخر 
لم اسمع حتى الأن ردك بخصوص ما كتبت 
احب كثيراً ان استمع إلى ارائك


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

احب كذلك ان اكرر دعوة الجميع مسحيين و مسلمين للمشاركة فى هذا المنتدى وهذا الموضوع 

او يعلن Coptic man انتصارى وربحى للتحدى


----------



## coptic hero (26 نوفمبر 2006)

واحد قسيس اتكسرت رجله فذهب له الشيوخ والجيران ليطمئنزا عليه فسأله واحد من الشيوخ مالك يا ابونا قاله اتزحلقت فى البانيو اتكسرت رجلى  وبعد ما نزلوا الشيخ بيسأل زميله الا قوللى يا مولانا يعنى ايه بانيو الشيخ رد عليه وقالله انت بتسألنى انا ليه هو انت شايفنى مسيحى


----------



## coptic hero (26 نوفمبر 2006)

احمد2006 قال:


> للاسف احب اقول لكم انها قلة ادب منكم
> ونحن المسلمون الحمد لله عندنا اخلاق رفيعه ولا نهتزء باحد او بدين احد  لانه القران ربانا على احترام الاخر والاخلاق الرفيعه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احترام ال هههههههههههههه الاخ ههههههههههههههههه الاخر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ضحكتنى


----------



## coptic hero (26 نوفمبر 2006)

البابا والريس والشعراوى راكبين طياره طلع لهم الطيار يقول الطياره فيها عطل وهاتقع واللى على الطياره اربعه وما فيش غير ثلاثه براشوت الريس خطف برشوت ونط والشعراوى خطف براشوت ونط فضل البابا والطيار وكان مسيحى البابا قال للطيار نط انت يابنى لسه شاب و الطيار قال للبابا خد البراشوت ونط يا سيدنا انا راجل خاطى انما انت بطريرك والناس محتاجاك البابا قاله ادخل وبنعمه المسيح هاتلاقى اتنين براشوت الطيار دخل وهو متردد وصرخ معجزة معجزة يا سيدنا لقيت اتنين براشوت البابا قالله ولا معجزة ولا حاجه ده الشعراوى خطف العبايه بتاعتى ونط بيها فاكرها براشوت


----------



## coptic hero (26 نوفمبر 2006)

امين شرطه بيتلكك لأى قسيس لازم يسحب رخصته الحكومه نقلته للصحراء لقى قسيس راكب موتسيكل وماشى راح موقفه وقاله انت ماشى بسرعه ليه القسيس قالله طول ما المسيح قدامى والعذراء جنبى ما اخافش قام امين الشرطه عمل له مخالفه عشان مركب ركاب زياده على الموتسيكل


----------



## Coptic Man (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*عسل بامانة يا كوبتك *

*وكدا عليك يا جورج 2*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*++ منى الشاذلى سألت قداسة البابا فى برنامج ( العشرة مساءاً ) عن حكاية الاقباط اللى عايزين يعملو دولة خاصة بيهم فى اسيوط 
رد و قال:ازاى الكلام دة !! طب ده احنا عندنا اساقفة كتير اوى ... هنوزعهم ازاى دول على اسيوط ... 
اقولك ممكن نخلى اسقف على كل حارة 
وممكن نسميهم الآباء الحواريون ( نسبة إلى الحارة ) 

++ واحد عنده 55 سنة و بيسأل قداسة البابا انا نفسى اتجوز لكن عندى 55 سنة 
رد قداسة البابا وقاله: اذا كان انت عندك 55 يبقى لازم تاخد ام 44

++ واحد بيقول للبابا أنا بنام في اجتماع قداستكم ماذا افعل؟ 
رد البابا وقال ابقي فكرني اعمل اجتماع وأنت صاحي.

++ واحدة بتقول للبابا زوجي مندوب مبيعات أدوية كان عنده كتاب طب قديم يعالجه نفسه بواسطته! لكنه مات 
رد البابا عليها وقال اكيد مات بسبب غلطة مطبعية

 وكل ما سبق حدث بالفعل*


----------



## خالد ربيع (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا ليت كل منا يلتزم بتعاليم دينه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على الرسول الكريم و على أصحابه و التابعين و كل من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين​أنا مسلم مصري أرغب في أن يعيش هذا البلد في سلام و أمان و بدون فتن و حوادث .
لأول مره تصفحت هذا الموقع و علمت أن فيه غرفة لحوار الاديان فرحت كثيراً لأن المبادرة جائت من أحبائي المسيحيين و ظننت أنه سوف يكون وسيلة لتقوية روابط المحبة و السلام بين المسلمين و المسيحيين .
و لكن كانة الصدمة الكبرى عندما رأيت آيات الله يكفر و  يستهزأ بها و من من ؛ ممن أعتبرهم أخواني و أحبائي منالذين قال الله تعالى فيهم  و لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود و الذين أشركوا و لتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنو الذين قالوا إنا نصارى ذلك أن منهم قسيسين و رهبانا و أنهم لا يستكبرون ) صدق الله العظيم 
لقد تعجبت كثيرا من شدة البغض و الكره للمسلمين في هذا الموقع 
كيف نكون ضيوفا في منتداكم و تعاملوننا بهذا الكره .
أحبائي : لو كان من المسلمين شئ فلتتفوهوا به بكل حرية و لكن هل ترضى أن أسب دينك أو أسب المسيح عليه السلام 
لقد قرأت في أحد الغرف بضع كلمات لحقير أسمه ماي روك  يقول ( كفاية قلة أدب يا محمديين 
و لو أستمريتوا حأمسح بكرامة محمدكم شوارع أروبا ) و الله يا جماعة إني بيقشعر جلدي و أنا أذكر لكم ما قاله هذا المنحط 
و غير العيل ده كتير و كتير   . . .  أنا عاوز أسأل سؤالا هوه لو أحنا أتكلمنا مع بعض بهدوء و بدون سفالة حنخسر حاجة ؟  بالعكس دأحنا حنكسب حب بعضو الحوارات حتثمر 
كم أتمنى أن يقابل المسيحي أخاه المسلم في الطريق و في يد كل منهم ورده يعطيها للآخر 
و على الرغم من أني لا أعرف كثيراً عن الديانة المسيحية إلا أنني متأكد من أن مثل هذه العينات من الناس تخالف عالعقيدة المسيحية و يكفى أنها ديانة سماوية .
أحبائي : قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز عن الحوار مع أهل الذمة  و جادلهم بالتي هي أحسن )
فأنا لا أستطيع التطاول على دينكم أو  على سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام .
و هذا الذي يقول حأمسح بكرامة محمدك شوارع أروبا : أوروبا اللس بينكلم عنها دي نصها شواذ و أغلبهم لقطاء جاءو عهرا 
يا أستاذ جورج يا بتاع النكتة روح لأبونا في الكنيسة و أسأله اللي أنا عملته ده حرام و حلال و أنا متأكد أن الرد حيكون ( كده غلط و لازم تستغفر ربنا ) 
أنا عارف نكت كتير جداً على المسيحيين بس ما ينفعش أقولها لأن كده حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
و بالنسبة لحوارات الأديان فأتمنى من المسلمين و المسيحيين أن يكون هذا ال؟أمر بين الكبار منهم الملمين بالدين و يعرفون تفاصيله 
لأنه في ساعات تلاقي إتنين قاعدين يغنوا على بعض و أصلاً الكلام اللي بيقولوه أغلبه غلط أنا لا أقول أن تغلق غرفة حوار الاديان و الكن أن يشارك فيها من لديه العلم الذي يؤهله لذلك   
في واحد كان بيقول لواحد مسلم :
أنتو ما بتسمحوش أن المسيحي يضيف لينكات مسيحية على منتديات إسلامية أقول لكم هل رايتم مسلم أضاف لينكات إسلامية على هذا المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل تستطيع دخول المسجد و تعليق صور مسيحية مثلاً و أنا كذلك لا أستطيع دخول الكنيسة لتعليق آية قرآنيةمثلاً و لكن المسيحي يستطيع الدخول لمصلحة من المصالح أو مثلاً لحضور عقد قران أو غيره مكن الامور و كذالك المسلم بالنسبة للكنيسة مع إحترام كلا الطرفين لمكان الآخر.
و كمان يا جماعة عاوز أسال على إزاي اضيف مشاركة هنا أنا بس برد لكن مش عارف اضيف مشاركة 

هذا ما كان لدي من تعليق على هذا الموقع الذي من الممكن أن يكون له شأن عظيم إذا تأدب كل منا مع الآخر 
و أيضاً أوصي المسلمين في هذا الموقع بعدم التطاول على الدين و إحترام الطرف الآخرو ليعملوا بما جاء في القرآن الكريم
في النهاية اتمنى بقبول فائق الإحترام و التقدير  و أريد رد في اسرع و قت


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (26 نوفمبر 2006)

خالد ربيع قال:


> بلقد قرأت في أحد الغرف بضع كلمات لحقير أسمه ماي روك  يقول ( كفاية قلة أدب يا محمديين
> و لو أستمريتوا حأمسح بكرامة محمدكم شوارع أروبا ) و الله يا جماعة إني بيقشعر جلدي و أنا أذكر لكم ما قاله هذا المنحط
> و غير العيل ده كتير و كتير   . . .  أنا عاوز أسأل سؤالا هوه لو أحنا أتكلمنا مع بعض بهدوء و بدون سفالة حنخسر حاجة ؟  بالعكس دأحنا حنكسب حب بعضو الحوارات حتثمر
> ​






معك الحق فى الجزء يا صديقى 
لا يليق ولا يوافق ان يستخدم هذا الأسلوب
ومع احترامى للأخ ماك روك هذا ليس اسلوب المسيحية والمسيحيين 
وتذكر يا ماك روك ان من فمك تدان وانك ستعطى حساباً عن كل كلمة تتفوه به 

لا يعنينا هنا ان اخواتنا المسلمون يستخدمون اساليب - لن اصفها ولن انعتها - حتى لا ينزلق لسانى إلى اخطاء ... الله يرى وهو ديان وعادل ويعطى كل واحد حسب اعماله 

لكن عندى عليك يا استاذ / خالد انسياقك فى الأسلوب ووصفك ماك روك بالحقير واعضاء المنتدى بالعيال ... عموماً الرب يغفر لك اثمك واثمنا 

اما عن الفكرة التى لم يتسع لها عقلك هى ببساطة فكرة صريحة لم نعتاد عليها نحن الشرقيين 
ان النكتة اصعب وسائل التعبير الأنسانى كما قلت 
وهى جسر تواصل 
وكشف لاعميق لما يحدث 
قلت ان لديك الكثير من النكات على المسيحيين 
وهو المطلوب اثباته 
من نكاتكم نعرفكم وتعرفوننا 
نعرف كيف تفكرون فينا ونحاول ان نصحح لكم مفاهيمكم الخاطئة عنا 
والعكس صحيح 
لكن لو ظلت مثل هذه النكات كوسائل للتندر فى المجالس الخاصة بنا وبكم ستتعمق الكراهية وتزداد 
ويزيد حد الأدخنة الطائفية فى صدورنا 
صدقنى قليل من الصراحة لن يضر احد

واكرر دعوتى للجميع الصراحة يا سادة 
اذكروا ما لديكم من نكات 
مع الأعتذار والتقبل بصدر رحب 
بتهم وضحك وبلا سخرية 
مع التوضيح 
لنلتقى فى النهاية على مائدة التفاهم 

والرب مع جميعكم ​


----------



## Scofield (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> معك الحق فى الجزء يا صديقى
> لا يليق ولا يوافق ان يستخدم هذا الأسلوب
> ومع احترامى للأخ ماك روك هذا ليس اسلوب المسيحية والمسيحيين
> وتذكر يا ماك روك ان من فمك تدان وانك ستعطى حساباً عن كل كلمة تتفوه به
> ...




يا أخ جورج
my rock
ده صاحب الموقع اللى انت بتكتب فيه
و متزعلش منى هو عارف هو بيعمل ايه
وانت متحكمش على أى شخص من غير متشوف ايه اللى دفعه أنه يعمل كده


----------



## bent_yaso3 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

حلو اوى الموضوع ده يا جورج
والهدف منه عاجبنى جدا وعندك حق فيه لان النكته بتكشف الناس بتفكر ازاى 
وكمان ليها تأثير غير عادى على الناس 
وانا عندى نكته

كان فيه اب كاهن وشيخ ساكنين فى عماره واحده
بس الشيخ ساكن فى الدور الى تحت القسيس
وكل يوم والقسيس طالع ولا نازل الشيخ يسأل
من الصاعد؟ يرد ابونا : انا
الشيخ : لعن الله صعودك
وهو نازل
الشيخ: من النازل؟ 
ابونا: انا
الشيخ : لعن الله نزولك
ابونا زهق من الحكايه دى وراح عرض على الشيخ 
انه يبدل معاه الدور وهايديله الفرق المادى الى عاوزه
وافق الشيخ
وفى يوم والشيخ طالع ابونا قاله
مين الى نازل؟
رد الشيخ من السائل؟
رد ابونا انا
رد عليه الشيخ قائلا : لعن الله سؤالك
ودى نكته بتوضح احساس المسيحيين فى مصر القبطيه
واننا عارفين ان ابائنا الكهنه معرضين كل يوم لاهانه ما
من المتطرفين المسلمين فى اى حته فى بلد اباؤهم
ولكن الله علمنا المحبه والتسامح


----------



## coptic hero (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شيخ وقسيس اتفقوا يضربوا بعض اقلام على عدد الاعياد الشيخ ضرب القسيس قلم وقاله ده عيد رمضان وراح ضاربه تانى وقاله ده عيد الاضحى وقاله دورك يا بونا القسيس ضربه اول قلم وقاله عيد الميلاد وتانى قلم عيد القيامه وبعدين عيد العذراء وراح القسيس نزل ضرب بالاقلام على الشيخ الشيخ بيقوله ايه يابونا كل الضرب ده انتم اعيادكم كتير ابونا قالله ده مولد مارجرجس


----------



## coptic hero (26 نوفمبر 2006)

البابا والشيخ راكبين طياره مع الريس ومسافرين حصلت مشكله فى الطيارة الطيار قال لهم الحمل تقيل لازم واحد يرمى نفسه من الطيارة الريس قال لهم انا الريس والبلد محتاجانى  لازم واحد منكم ينط وعلشان ابقى عادل معاكم انا هاسأل كل واحد سؤال وافقو الاتنين سال الشيخ يا ترى تعرف عدد سكان مصر كام الشيخ قالله سبعين مليون يا ريس قاله تمام والتفت للبابا وقالله الدور عليك  يا ترى ممكن تقول لى عنوانهم وارقام تليفونهم

اجتمع كل نساء العالم ليحدوا من سطوة الرجل واتفقوا فى المؤتمر الختامى على ان كل واحده ترجع بلدها ولا تطبخ او تكنس او تقوم بأى عمل فى بيتها لمده سته شهور ثم يجتمعوا مرة اخرى بعد ست شهور بالفعل كل واحده روحت ورجعوا بعد سته شهور وطلبوا رد فعل كل زوج من زوجته الامريكيه قالت انا رحت  وقريت ابانا الذى فى السموات وقلتله مش هاعمل اى حاجه فى البيت اول شهر ماشفتش حاجه وتانى شهر ما شفتش حاجه ثالث شهر ابتدى يعمل كل حاجه بنفسه الكل صفق لها الفرنسيه قالت انا رحت  و قريت ابانا الذى فى السموات وقلتله مش هاعمل اى حاجه فى البيت اول شهر ماشفتش حاجه وتانى شهر ما شفتش حاجه ثالث شهر ابتدى يعمل كل حاجه بنفسه المسلمه قالت نا رحت وقريت الفاتحه وقلتله مش هاعمل اى حاجه فى البيت اول شهر ماشفتش حاجه وتانى شهر ما شفتش حاجه ثالث شهر ابتديت اشوف شويه بعينى اليمين


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> يا أخ جورج
> my rock
> ده صاحب الموقع اللى انت بتكتب فيه
> و متزعلش منى هو عارف هو بيعمل ايه
> وانت متحكمش على أى شخص من غير متشوف ايه اللى دفعه أنه يعمل كده



عزيزى / ريمون 

اولاً ... شكراً للمعلومة التى لن تغير رايى ولن تزيحنى عنه قيد انملة بل وستزيدنى اصراراً عليه ... انا مُصر 
على انه من الخطأ ان نتحدث عن الأسلام والمسلمين بهذا الأسلوب .. ولا حتى غير المسلمين  
.. ان قدوتنا هو المسيح ولا اظن ان المسيح كان سيستخدم هذا الأسلوب مع احد من الناس 
لست مع من يفكر فى الجانب السلبى من ايه ( الخد الأيمن ) ... اى عدم الرد على الأخر 
لا مانع من الرد لكن فى حدود الأداب العامة وحدود احترام النفس واحترام الأخر 
فى كتاباتى _ وانا كاتب فى جرائد ومواقع الكترونية حقوقية - استخدام السخرية واصنف على انى كاتب ساخر لكنى اراعى دائماً مثل هذه المسائل فى كتاباتى 
وكما لا تقبل ان يسبك احد لا تسب انت احد
وبعيداً عن قناعتنا وقناعات الأخرين 
الأحترام هو القاعدة 
الأحترام فقط 
ومع احترامى ل my rock ومع شكرى له على هذا المكان الا اننى اجد انه من غير المناسب استخدام هذا الأسلوب

ثانياً ... انا لا احكم على my rock فانا لا اعرفه انما احكم على اسلوبه واى اسلوب مماثل 

ثالثاً ... لا يوجد دافع واحد لكى نخسر ابديتنا بسبب الأنسياق لمثل هذه الأساليب بحجة الدفاع عن ديننا ... لنا رب يحميينا .. ولنا ان نتكلم وعلينا ان نتكلم حسناً


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شكر واجب ل bent_yaso3 لتفهمها الكبير للموضوع وكونها اول من وضع تعليق تحت الدعابة التى اوردتها 

اما coptic hero فدعابته تلك رائعة جداً

وانتظر كوبتك مان ليقول لى كم واحدة على الأن 

ومازلت فى انتظار اخواتنا المسلمين


----------



## coptic hero (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شيخ شاف القسيس بيقول للمصليين حبوا بعضكم واللى معاه يعطى اللى ماعهوش ومن سألك لا ترده قام راح فى خطبه الجمعه وكالمعتاد قال للمصليين النبى قال  حبوا بعضكم واللى معاه يعطى اللى ماعهوش ومن سألك لا ترده يعنى اللى عنده ثوبين يعطى اللى ماعهوش المصليين صفقوا له وتانى يوم الشيخ مروح ببطيختين راح طالع له واحد من المصليين وقاله يا مولانا ادينى بطيخه زى مانت قولت فى الخطبه امبارح الشيخ اتغاظ قوى وراح مديله البطيخه وقاله انا ابقى ابن ............. لو قلتلكم على حاجه تانى

نكته رقم 2

مرة شيخ وقسيس راحوا خمارة وقعدو يشربو لحد ماخربو وهما
قايمين قال القسيس انا مش شايف قدامي ومش هاعرف اروح
فقاله الشيخ خلاص تعال بات عندي والصبح روح فراح الاتنين
عند الشيخ في البيت وقال الشيخ للخادم بيتاعه صحيني
الفجر علشان اؤم الناس في الصلاة بس سيب القسيس نايم
والفجر صحي الخادم الشيخ فقام الشيخ ولبس لبس القسيس من
غير مياخد باله ودخل الجامع فضحك المصلين فالهم انتو
بضتحكوا علي اية فقالوله شوف انت لابس ايه!!!! فبص الشيخ
على لبسه وقال شوف الخادم الغبي صحي القسيس وسبني انا
نايم


نكته رقم 3

كان قسيس يتجول حول كنسيته عندما وجد ثلاثة أطفال يلعبون، منهم ابن الشيخ ، فتوقف وقال لهم: سوف أعطى جنيهين لمن يخبرنى من هو أعظم إنسان على وجه الأرض ؟ فكر الأطفال قليلاً ثم قال أحدهم وهو مسيحى اسمه مارك: البابا شنوده .فقال القس: بالتأكيد ، فهو رجل صالح. ولكنه ليس الأعظم . ثم توجه بالسؤال مرة أخرى إلى الطفل المسيحى الثانى الذى قال: إنه القديس مرقس الرسول لأنه أدخل المسيحية إلى مصر. فقال القس وهو يعيد الجنيهات إلى جيبه.إنها إجابة جيدة ولكنها ليست الصحيحة. عندئذ قال الطفل المسلم ابن الشيخ إنه يسوع المسيح . اندهش القس ودفع الجنيهين إلى الطفل قائلاً: يا احمد لابد أن أتباع ديانتك لا يؤمنون بهذا . فقال الطفل: لا يا سيدى ، أنا أعلم أن محمد هو الأعظم ولكن "البيزنس إز بيزنس

نكته رقم 4


•قس كاثوليكى وآخر بروتستانتى وحاخام دخلوا فى مناقشة حامية عن طبيعة المعجزات قال القس الكاثوليكى :
سأحكى لكم تجربتى الشخصية مع المعجزات ، كنت مع بعض أفراد رعيتى فى رحلة فى جبال الألب عندما حدث انهيار جليدى مرعب ودفن كل من كانوا معى تحت الأنقاض وكانت هناك صخرة تسقط باتجاهى عندما صليت لله ..فجأة توقف الانهيار وأشرقت الشمس ونجوت. قال الآخرون: رائع! مذهل ! ثم حكى القس البروتستانتى تجربته: كنت فى قارب فى البحر الشمالى مع بعض أفراد رعيتى عندما هبت عاصفة قوية أغرقت القارب وكل من فيه ، عندئذ صليت لله وفجأة وجدت طوق نجاة ولوح خشب وتوقفت العاصفة ونجوت. ثم قال الحاخام: هذا رائع ! ولكن اسمعوا قصتى كنت عائدًا من طقوس الصلاة يوم السبت، اليوم الذى تحرم فيه ، أية تعاملات مالية من أى نوع، وفجأة رأيت على جانب الطريق محفظة صغيرة أنيقة فتحتها فوجدتها مليئة بالأوراق المالية، ولم أستطع أن ألمسها يا للمأساة ! عندئذ صليت إلى الله فهل تعرفان ماحدث فجأة أصبح اليوم الأربعاء !


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

1- يقولك كانوا بيبنوا كنيسه وكل العمال مسلمين فكعادتهم بيغنوا وهما بيشتغلوا فكانوا بيقولوا )هيلا هيلا صلى عالنبى) جالهم الكاهن قالهم عيب يا جماعه ميصحش انتم برده بتبنوا كنيسه راعوا شويه...
قاموا كتبوا على حيطه صلى على النبى ...وكل مايغنوا يقولوا ((هيلا هيلا بص عالحيطة( 


2- يقولون ايضاً ان اثنين من الرهبان جلسا ليلعبا الطاولة وطبقاً لما تنص عليه القواعد كان لابد لهما ان يستخدما النرد 
(الزهر ) ومن يحصل على الرقم الأعلى يتسنى له اللعب اولاً 
صلى الراهب وتشفع بسحابة الشهود ورمى النرد فحصل على 6 
اسقط فى يد الثانى فلابد له على الأقل ان يحصل على 6 هو الأخر ليعاودا الكرة مرة اخرى ... اخذ يصلى ورمى الزهر بأيمان زاد عن وزن حبة الخردل ببضع جرامات فحصل على 7 
هنا صرخ الراهب الأول فى استنكار ( لأ بقى حرام ... هو ده وقت معجزات) 


3- شيخ و قسيس جيران و الإتنين حالهم على قدهم، مرت الأيام و إبتدأ القسيس حالة ينصلح و جاب عربية صغيرة و الأشية بقت معدن، إستغرب الشيخ فسألة عن مصدر التغيير فرد أبونا: ظهر لى ملاك فى النوم قالى إرسم دايرة على الأرض و إرمى فلوس التبرعات فوقها، اللى جوة الدايرة سيبة لربنا و اللى برة خدة إنت.
و بعد عدة أيام فوجئ القسيس بالشيخ راكب عربية مرسيدس جديدة فسألة جاب الفلوس منين بهذة السرعة، رد الشيخ. ظهر لى ملاك فى النوم قالى إرمى فلوس التبرعات إللى يطلع السما سيبة لربنا و اللى يقع على الأرض خدة إنت!


4-  بيقولك فى فرح زمان جابوا عبد المطلب وكان له اغنيه شهيرة اسمها (تسلم) وكان معزوم قسيس فكان من باب المجاملة يعيد ويزيد قدام القسيس ويقوله تسسسسسلم 
والقسيس يشاور بايده لأاااااااااااااااا 
__________________


5- انها واحدة من ضمن النكات الشهيرة التى تقال علينا نحن الأقباط من قبل اخواتنا المسلمين 
تعرفون بالطبع ان اخواتنا المسلمون لديهم قناعات عظيمة بأننا زناه من الدرجة الأولى ولديهم كذا الأمر تخيلات مريضة عما يحدث داخل اروقة الكنائس عموماً دعونا من هذا الأن ولنستمع إلى هذه النكتة 
يقولون ان احد اباء الأعتراف ممن يستقبلون المئات من المعترفين اخذ يأخذ اعترافات ابناءه لكن الغريب انه كلما دخل احدهم عليه اخذ يقول له 
( انا زنيت مع فلانة وفلانة فى المكان الفلانى والمكان الفلانى )
يحله الأب الكاهن ليدخل المعترف الذى يليه ويقول نفس التفاصيل 
( انا زنيت مع فلانة وفلانة فى المكان الفلانى والمكان الفلانى )
وكلما دخل احدهم قال ذات العبارة وكأن الشعب المسيحى كله سقط فى ذات الفعل مع فلانة وفلانة فى المكان الفلانى والمكان الفلانى
مر وقت وضج الأب الكاهن من تكرار الموقف وحينما حان الدور على احدهم وقبل ان يعترف قال له الكاهن 
خلاص يا بنى عرفنا زنيت مع فلانة وفلانة فى المكان الفلانى والمكان الفلانى
تركه الفتى وقد تهلل وجه وحينما سأله اصدقاءه فى الخارج عن سر تهلله قال لهم ( ابونا ادنا عناوين جديدة ) !!

6-  يقال ان اثنان من اخواتنا المسملين ضلوا فى الصحراء واعتقدوا للحظة ان الموت ات لاريب 
وبينما يبحثون عن قشة النجاه شاهدوا عن بعد قبة يعلوها صليب 
اخذوا يعدوا تجاه القبة وقد تيقنوا انها ليست سراب وانها فى غالب الأمر قبة دير 
وقبل ان يصلوا اخذوا يفكروا قليلاً ماذا سيقولوا لرهبان الدير
قال احدهم سأدعى اننى مسيحى واسمى جرجس حتى اضمن ان يعاملوننى بصورة جيدة اما الأخر فتمسك بموقفه وقال لا انا اسمى احمد ولن ادعى غير ذلك 
وحينما ذهبوا استقبلوهم الرهبان بكل ترحاب وبشاشة 
وعندما عرفوا ان احدهم يدعى احمد والأخر يدعى جرجس 
قال رئيس الدير ( اعدوا لأحمد وليمة تليق بكونه ضيفنا اما الأخ جرجس فاكيد هو صايم معنا النهاردة ) 

7- لدى اخواتنا المسلمين اننا نقول للطفل فى طقس المعمودية لدينا ( انزل مسلم واطلع مسيحى ) 
وعلى هذا الأساس الفكرى قال لى احد اصدقائى المسلمين نكتة غريبة 
تقول ان مسلماً ضل عن الحق واعتمد وقرر القساوسة ان يبقى داخل صحن الكنيسة 
وفى يوم من ايام الصيام جاء بفرخة واخذ يأكلها حين امسكه احد الأباء الكهنة وسأله ماذا تفعل 
قال له انا باكل بطاطس 
اندهش الأب الكاهن وقال له بس دى فرخة 
هنا ضحك الرجل وهو يقول لا ما انا عمدتها وقولت 
انزلى فرخة واطلعى بطاطس 
انزلى فرخة واطلعى بطاطس 
انزلى فرخة واطلعى بطاطس


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*عزيزتى مسلمة 

شكراً لوصفنا بااحمييييييييييير وتشبيهنا بالزبالة 
وربنا يسامحك لوصف العزيزة فراشة بالزفتة 

ارجو من المسئولين عن المنتدى بعدم حذف هذه المداخلة كخير شاهد على انعدام الرقى 
وارجو من المسيحيين عدم استخدام اى اساليب مماثلة فى الرد اى كان حجم الأستفزاز *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*سقطتى يا فراشة ثانياً فى فخ الأستفزاز 

انا مش عارف اعمل ايه عشان افكركم ان انتم مسيحيين 

مسيحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

ركزوا بقى يا جماعة ارجوكم 

لا تجازوا عن شر بشر 

اعتذر للأخت مسلمة ان سمحت لى فراشة *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*اولاً ... هذا خليط من النكات عن الأقباط والمسلمين ولن اكرر توضيحى ان الفكرة قائمة على قليل من الصراحة بين الطرفين 
وان تابعتى مسار النكات جيداً ستجدى منها ما كتبته عن المسيحيين واتهامهم بالزنا وهى نكات يتداولها اخواتنا المسلمون عنا 
كما لا انكر ان لدينا ما نتداوله عنكم
وقلت لابد من فض مجالس النكات السرية هذه وطلبت من اخواتنا المسلمين الحديث بصراحة ولا اجد غضاضة فى سمع النكات التى تقال عنا واعرف اغلبها 
لكن اردت ان نلتقى ونضحك ونبكى فى ذات الوقت على ما ال عليه حالنا 
اردت الصراحة والصراحة فقط 
وقدمت اعتذرات مقدماً 
وطالبت الجميع بذكر النكات والأعتذار وعدم التجريح 

من حقك ان تغارى على دينك 
لا احد يهدر هنا حقوقك هذه 
لكن هناك العديد من النكات على الأقباط ايضاً 
الموضوع حيادى تماماً 
واعتذر عن شعورك بالغضب 
وسامحك الله فيما قلتى 
والرب معك *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*عزيزتى فراشة سبق وقلت هذا ليس اسلوبى ان اسلوب المسيح والمسيحى والمسيحية 
هى بنى ادمة رغماً عن الجميع 

وان اسات ان لن انساق إلى اسلوبها 

ولا احب لكم ان تنساقوا 

تماسكوا 

اعرف انه تدريب قاسى على الأحتمال 


واحترام الأخر 

*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

كما ترين ردودك يا فراشة ستولد مجادلات عقيمة نحن فى غنى عنها


----------



## coptic hero (27 نوفمبر 2006)

واحد شيخ ايرانى اتجوز واحده يابانيه خلفوا عيل سموه ايه الله سوزوكى


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

:t32:      :spor22: 
اسلوبك محزن يا فراشة 

لا تخسرى ابديتك بسبب تلك الأساليب البشرية 

وصدقينى اسلوبك هذا يدل على انكى لا تعرفى اى انواع

ربنا يرحمنا 



:yaka:


----------



## coptic hero (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه;132283 قال:
			
		

> ************


نيابه عن الجمعيه العامه المتحده للزباله اشكرك واقول لآختنا فراشه لا تردى سوء بسوء لآنه من فضله القلب يتكلم اللسان ومتهيألى مسلمه قلبها كله ورد وزهور علشان كده لسانها بينقط ايات زبرجد معدن نفيس يعنى ويبقى قريب نفيسه


----------



## free_adam (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *على سبيل التهدئة والبداية الجديدة *
> 
> *البابا وفضيلة المفتى خير مثال للحب *
> *وهذه طرفة حدثت بالفعل *
> ...


*ههههههههههههه   جامدة مووووت يا جورج  *


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

نحمدك ياارب عالاسلاااام


----------



## coptic hero (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> نحمدك ياارب عالاسلاااام


ونحن نحمد الله على انك متمتعه بنعمه الاسلام وربنا يثبتك على دينك لتتمتعى بصحبه نبيك واصحابه يوم القيامه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه;132350 قال:
			
		

> ******


 
*أنجليزى دة يا مرسى ؟؟؟ *
:t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> بجد بجد كده عيب يا فراشه مع انى مسيحى بس بجد بجد كده عيب وما يصحش ازاى واحده زيك تغلط فى النحو وتقول بنى ادمايه اسمها بنت ادمه وبعدين دى قديمه فى المنتدى تبقى بنى ادمه قديمه



:t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo:​


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..

انا بصرااحة بعتذر عن الكلام اللي انا قلتوا ..
لاني دين الاسلام بأمر بالاخلاق وحسن الخلق بس انا قلتها بلحظة غضب وانفعال ..

والحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام ...
ماتأخذنويش وياريت تتقبلوا اعتذاري ..


----------



## coptic hero (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..
> 
> انا بصرااحة بعتذر عن الكلام اللي انا قلتوا ..
> لاني دين الاسلام بأمر بالاخلاق وحسن الخلق بس انا قلتها بلحظة غضب وانفعال ..
> ...


هههههههههه دينك يأمرك بالاخلاق هههههههههههههه انا باعتذر نيابه عن الكفره المسيحيين دول بس معلش دينهم علمهم كده وانجيلهم قال لهم كل شئ بالسيف وكله نكاح فى نكاح وقال لهم واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة وان الدين عند عم عباس المسيحيه هههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمكم


----------



## coptic hero (27 نوفمبر 2006)

قرية اهلها اشتكوا ان الامام يلقي خطب طويلة جدا جدا في الصلاة فاشتكوا الي الاوقاف
التي ارسلت لهم اماما جديدا ولكنه كرر نفس المشكلة فاعادوا الشكوى
فارسلت لهم الاوقاف شيخا آخر وحذرته من الاطالة.
وصل الامام الجديد فدخل المسجد وصعد المنبر وحيّا المصلين وسأل:
اتعرفون قصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام؟
فرد المصلون كلهم: نعم
فنظر الامام الى المؤذن وقال: اقم الصلاة.
ولما فرغ من صلاته استوقف الناس وسألهم: اتعرفون قصة
سيدنا موسى عليه السلام؟
فرد المصلون : نعم.
فقال لهم : ماتجوش الجمعة الجايـــة


----------



## coptic hero (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جمع حسني مبارك القيادات العليا وفيهم البابا شنودة وشيخ الأزهر
وقال في كلمته:

سيكون أبني جمال رئيس مصر في عام

2011

فقام البابا شنودة وقال: اللهم صلي على النبي.

تعجب شيخ الأزهر!! وقال: أنت أسلمت؟؟؟

فرد عليه:

ماهي حاجه تخلي الواحد يكفر ياجدع! !!


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..
> 
> انا بصرااحة بعتذر عن الكلام اللي انا قلتوا ..
> لاني دين الاسلام بأمر بالاخلاق وحسن الخلق بس انا قلتها بلحظة غضب وانفعال ..
> ...



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
ربنا يكون فعونك يا مسلمه 
انا بتجول في المنتدى وكل شويه بشوفك تعتذري عن الي بتقوليه 
سبحاااااااااااااااااان مغير الاقول !!!!!!
ماشا الله عليكي انتي عليكي مواقف انما ايه ميه ميه 
كل شويه بتنسي انك مسلمه وان اسلامك السمح بأمرك بانك تكوني حسنه الخلق واللسان
وبعد شويه اشوفك يتعتذري  تاني 
بقول ايه لو مش قادرة تستمري بتمثيليتك دي روح ارتاحي واشربيلك شاي دافي يهدي اعصابك الي بازت في المنتدى  لما عرفتي حقيقة اسلامك ومحمدك 
الله يكون فعونك الف مرة


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> جمع حسني مبارك القيادات العليا وفيهم البابا شنودة وشيخ الأزهر
> وقال في كلمته:
> 
> سيكون أبني جمال رئيس مصر في عام
> ...



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انتى هبلة يا بنت انتى ولا بتسطعبتى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> عايزة تقلى ادب علينا و نسكتلك ؟؟
> 
> ...



شيء عجيب
مين الي بدأ ومين الي عمل موضوع استهزاء بالشيوخ والاسلام
عايزه الناس تدخل هنا وتضحك مثلا ليه شايفانا مش عندنا كرامه
وبعدين الي انا اعرفه ان الشتامين لن يدخلوا الملكوت مش ده كلام يسوع بردو؟
ومن لطمك على خدك الايمن ادرله خدك الايسر
انتي كدا بتنفذي تعاليم يسوع؟؟
حتى الان من ساعة مادخلت السايت مالقتش حد بينفز التعاليم دي


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب لو مضطهدين ومش عاجبهم العييشه الباب يفوت جمل



اسمحول لي يا اخواني المصريين الاقباط ان اجاوب نيابة عنكم لان انا كمان بلدي اغتصبوه الاسلام مني بالسيف
 البيت بيت ابونا والمسلمين بيطردوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> هههههههههه دينك يأمرك بالاخلاق هههههههههههههه انا باعتذر نيابه عن الكفره المسيحيين دول بس معلش دينهم علمهم كده وانجيلهم قال لهم كل شئ بالسيف وكله نكاح فى نكاح وقال لهم واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة وان الدين عند عم عباس المسيحيه هههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمكم



طيب الحمدلله ان القرآن فيه النكاح
واحمد ربنا اني ابن نكاح والمسلمين كلهم اولاد نكاح ولله الحمد
تعرف انت بقى ان 37 % من الشعب الامريكي اولاد سفاح
لو انت شايف ان النكاح عيب خليك انت مع الشعب الامريكي بقى


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> اسمحول لي يا اخواني المصريين الاقباط ان اجاوب نيابة عنكم لان انا كمان بلدي اغتصبوه الاسلام مني بالسيف
> البيت بيت ابونا والمسلمين بيطردوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



ايوه عادي بلدنا واحنا حرين فيها بقى
ليكوا عندنا حاجه؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> شيء عجيب
> مين الي بدأ ومين الي عمل موضوع استهزاء بالشيوخ والاسلام
> عايزه الناس تدخل هنا وتضحك مثلا ليه شايفانا مش عندنا كرامه
> وبعدين الي انا اعرفه ان الشتامين لن يدخلوا الملكوت مش ده كلام يسوع بردو؟
> ...



*يا أخ AAAAA

موضوع الأستهذاء اعتذرت عنة و جورج كمان اعتذر عنة

و النكت بتبقى علينا و عليكم

و اديك شايف النكت فيها تريقة على المسحيين و محدش من المسحيين زعل ..

الأخ جورج وضح المقصود من النكت دى اكتر من مرة ..

و بعد مهديت الأوضاع .. جات الاخت مسلمة تقول علينا زبالة و تقول علية زفتة .. انا زفتة ؟؟!!!

هى بصت على التريقة و مابصتش على اعتذارى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> ايوه عادي بلدنا واحنا حرين فيها بقى
> ليكوا عندنا حاجه؟



*دى مش بلدك لوحدك يا حبيبى ..

دى بلدنا زى مهى بلدكم ..

يسوع المسيح دخل مصر و هو طفل و باركها " مبارك شعبى مصر " ..

و كل الخير اللى فى مصر دة .. ببركة قديسينا اللى ارض مصر شربت من دماهم .. 

و صلواتنا فى كل قداس .. هى اللى موقفة مصر على رجليها لغاية دلوقتى ..

أووووووووووووووووووول مرة أسمع أن مصر بلدكم .. ؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> ايوه عادي بلدنا واحنا حرين فيها بقى
> ليكوا عندنا حاجه؟



بلدكوووووووووووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟ ايوا طبعا بقا بلدكو بالسيف وقطع الرقاب وبالغصب 
انت لو عايز تدور على بلدك الاصلي فروح للسعوديه هناك هو بلدكم لان محمدك كان عايش هناك وابتدا اسلامو هناك يا ابن القرأن
اما العراق ومصر وسوريا وبقيه الدول 
فدي كلها انتو اغتصبتوها من اهلها الاصليين بالسيف والقتل والارهاب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..
> 
> انا بصرااحة بعتذر عن الكلام اللي انا قلتوا ..
> لاني دين الاسلام بأمر بالاخلاق وحسن الخلق بس انا قلتها بلحظة غضب وانفعال ..
> ...



*و عليكم السلام ,,

و أعتذارك مقبول أختى ..

و أنا كمان بعتذرلك على كلامى اللى قلتة ..

و يا ريت نفتح صفحة جديدة مع بعض فيها محبة و أحترام ..

و أنا كمان دينى علمنى التسامح و المحبة ..

أشكر الرب يسوع على محبتة لية و خلانى واحدة من بناتة و اشيل اسم المسيح ..*


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يا أخ AAAAA
> 
> موضوع الأستهذاء اعتذرت عنة و جورج كمان اعتذر عنة
> 
> ...



خلاص انا مش هادخل بينكم ادام اتصالحتم
بس انا شايف ان الموضوع مايصحش وكله استهزاء بالشيوخ


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> بلدكوووووووووووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟ ايوا طبعا بقا بلدكو بالسيف وقطع الرقاب وبالغصب
> انت لو عايز تدور على بلدك الاصلي فروح للسعوديه هناك هو بلدكم لان محمدك كان عايش هناك وابتدا اسلامو هناك يا ابن القرأن
> اما العراق ومصر وسوريا وبقيه الدول
> فدي كلها انتو اغتصبتوها من اهلها الاصليين بالسيف والقتل والارهاب



سعوديه مين يأم سعوديه
السعوديه عددهم مايجيش 20 مليون واحد على بعض هايحتلوا ده كله ازاي
مصر لواحدها فيها 75 مليون تيجي ازاي يعني
وبعدين انا قبطي واجدادي اقباط بس الفرق انهم دخلوا الدين الاسلامي الحنيف
مش ذنبنا ان فيه اقباط مادخلوش الاسلام


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

لو انتم عادي عندكم سب في المسيح احنااااااا مش عااادي عندناا السب في المشايخ !!
مش معقول لما في حاجه تشوفها عنكم عادي يبقى خلااص عند كل الناس عادي!!
انتوا عادي بس احنا مش عادي !!
وبنزعل اووووووووووي اووووووووووووووي لو حد جاب سيرتهم في حاجه وحشششششششششه


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *دى مش بلدك لوحدك يا حبيبى ..
> 
> دى بلدنا زى مهى بلدكم ..
> 
> ...



انا عارف انها بلدنا كلنا
بس اصلها نرفزتني اوي
موضوع الاضطهاد ده واخد اكبر من حجه
انا عايش اكتر من 20 سنه عمري ماشوفت اي اضطهاد
بالعكس يعني هنا علاقات المسلمين مع المسيحيين اقوى من اي دوله في العالم
بس في ناس بتسمع لأكاذيب اقباط المهجر الي بيروجوا الشائعات عشان يعملوا فتنه طائفيه ونسيوا انهم عايشين في مصر مع المسلمين وياما دافعنا عن مصر كلنا مسلمين ومسيحيين


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> سعوديه مين يأم سعوديه
> السعوديه عددهم مايجيش 20 مليون واحد على بعض هايحتلوا ده كله ازاي
> مصر لواحدها فيها 75 مليون تيجي ازاي يعني
> وبعدين انا قبطي واجدادي اقباط بس الفرق انهم دخلوا الدين الاسلامي الحنيف
> مش ذنبنا ان فيه اقباط مادخلوش الاسلام



ايه دا بقاااااااااا
انت هتنكر كمان ان السعوديه هي بلد الاسلام الاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
امال ايه الي ودا الكعبه هناك اه صحيح انا نسيت ان الكعبه كمان كانت موجوده قبل محمد  ومحمد ضمها  لمقدسات الاسلام كمان بالسيف !!!
مصر كانت فرعونيه والفراعنه كانو موجودين قبل الاسلام بالالف السنين يا شاطر والا انا الي هجي اعلمك تاريخ بلدك كماااااااااان !!!!
ما شا الله عليك دانت جبت التايهه وشهدت على نفسك بنفسك 
قلت لي ان اجدادك كانو اقباط ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مساكين اكيد اسلمو لما مسلم ارهابي حط سيفو على رقبتهم وقالهم يا تقولو الشهادتين يا اقطع رقبتكم  اسلمو عشان تسلمو !!!!!!!!!!!!!
سبحان الله وشهد شاهد من اهلهااااااااااااااااااااااا 
شكرا على التوضيح دا


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ايه دا بقاااااااااا
> انت هتنكر كمان ان السعوديه هي بلد الاسلام الاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> امال ايه الي ودا الكعبه هناك اه صحيح انا نسيت ان الكعبه كمان كانت موجوده قبل محمد  ومحمد ضمها  لمقدسات الاسلام كمان بالسيف !!!
> مصر كانت فرعونيه والفراعنه كانو موجودين قبل الاسلام بالالف السنين يا شاطر والا انا الي هجي اعلمك تاريخ بلدك كماااااااااان !!!!
> ...



مفيش حد بيسلم غصب عنه واظن اتكلمنا في الموضوع ده كتير بس انتي مابتقريش المواضيع اصلا انتي بتقعدي تتهجمي وخلاص
عموما شوفي
دخلنا الاسلام بالسيف دخلناه بالجزيه دخلناه بأرادتنا المهم اننا دخلناه الحمدلله
واحنا مبسوطين بأسلامنا
والفراعنه هما اجدادنا واظن الفراعنه لا كنوا مسلمين ولا نصارى
ليكي حاجه بقى عندنا :smil12:


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

وبعدين ايه علاقة السعوديه بالموضوع 
بلد اول بلد تاني مش هاتفرق انا ماتكلمتش على كدا
انا بتكلم ازاي دوله تعداد سكنها مايجيس ربع سكان مصر ومايجيش تعداد سكنها حاجه بالنسبه لكل الدول الاسلاميه هاتحتل الدول دي كلها
فين عقلك؟؟


----------



## maxyem (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*الاخ جورج ارجو ان تسمح لي بالمشاركة *
*ذهب شيخ الجامع الازهر ليعيد علي البابا في احد الاعياد وكل شوية التليفون يرن يكلموا دقيقة والتليفون يرن شيخ الازهر زهق وقال للبابا  ايه هو كل المكالمات انت اللي ها ترد عليها رد عليه البابا وقاله التليفون ده صوته ايه قاله بيرن الجرس قاله خلاص لما يدن ابقي رد انت*


----------



## maxyem (27 نوفمبر 2006)

* الاخ جورج ارجو ان تسمح لي بالمشاركة *
*ذهب شيخ الجامع الازهر ليعيد علي البابا في احد الاعياد وكل شوية التليفون يرن يكلموا دقيقة والتليفون يرن شيخ الازهر زهق وقال للبابا ايه هو كل المكالمات انت اللي ها ترد عليها رد عليه البابا وقاله التليفون ده صوته ايه قاله بيرن الجرس قاله خلاص لما يدن ابقي رد انت:t32:*


----------



## مـسـلـمـه (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اناا عاوزه اعرف حااجه !!!

عارفين القسيس الامريكي اللي اسلم ؟؟ وانا حطيت الفديوا واتمسح ؟؟
قال ايه اعترف ان ولا نسخة من نسخ الانجيل بتتكلم عن التثلييث !!!!!!!!!!

تحبوا تشوفوا الفديو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا قسيس !! يعني مش مسيحي وبس لا قسيس !! 
وابوه ومراته كلهم اسلموااا !!
ودا القسيس (( سابقا)) طبعاا ادرى منكم !! لانو قسيس !!!!!!
ردوا عليا!!!!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> اناا عاوزه اعرف حااجه !!!
> 
> عارفين القسيس الامريكي اللي اسلم ؟؟ وانا حطيت الفديوا واتمسح ؟؟
> قال ايه اعترف ان ولا نسخة من نسخ الانجيل بتتكلم عن التثلييث !!!!!!!!!!
> ...



*يا أختى

و أية يعنى قسيس أسلم ؟؟؟

طيب ما الشيخ الفحام بقى مسيحى !!!! *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

maxyem قال:


> *الاخ جورج ارجو ان تسمح لي بالمشاركة *
> *ذهب شيخ الجامع الازهر ليعيد علي البابا في احد الاعياد وكل شوية التليفون يرن يكلموا دقيقة والتليفون يرن شيخ الازهر زهق وقال للبابا  ايه هو كل المكالمات انت اللي ها ترد عليها رد عليه البابا وقاله التليفون ده صوته ايه قاله بيرن الجرس قاله خلاص لما يدن ابقي رد انت*



*حضرتك كررت التعليق دة كذا مرة ؟؟

و مش فاهمة تقصد أية ؟؟ 

ممكن توضيح أكتر !!!*


----------



## coptic hero (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> مفيش حد بيسلم غصب عنه واظن اتكلمنا في الموضوع ده كتير بس انتي مابتقريش المواضيع اصلا انتي بتقعدي تتهجمي وخلاص
> عموما شوفي
> دخلنا الاسلام بالسيف دخلناه بالجزيه دخلناه بأرادتنا المهم اننا دخلناه الحمدلله
> واحنا مبسوطين بأسلامنا
> ...


 يا اخى العزيز انت بتغالط نفسك نبيك لما مات فى احد الغزوات والتى كانت لنشر الاسلام بدأ الجميع يحسون ان الاكراه زال ورجع الجميع عن اسلامهم فلهذا ظهر حد الرده والاسلام لما دخل مصر وباقى الدول انتشر بكل سماحه اما الاسلام واما الجزيه او القتل وطبعا الاغنياء اللى هما اجدادنا والشهداء القديسين لم يرضخوا له وظللنا على دين المخلص اما الجبناء والفقراء اللى هما اجدادكم فضلوا انهم يسلموا كى يسلموا وعلى رأى عمنا شعبوله بس خلاص


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> مفيش حد بيسلم غصب عنه واظن اتكلمنا في الموضوع ده كتير بس انتي مابتقريش المواضيع اصلا انتي بتقعدي تتهجمي وخلاص
> عموما شوفي
> دخلنا الاسلام بالسيف دخلناه بالجزيه دخلناه بأرادتنا المهم اننا دخلناه الحمدلله
> واحنا مبسوطين بأسلامنا
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعصابك يا اخي الكريم 
اعصاااااااااااااااااابك


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> وبعدين ايه علاقة السعوديه بالموضوع
> بلد اول بلد تاني مش هاتفرق انا ماتكلمتش على كدا
> انا بتكلم ازاي دوله تعداد سكنها مايجيس ربع سكان مصر ومايجيش تعداد سكنها حاجه بالنسبه لكل الدول الاسلاميه هاتحتل الدول دي كلها
> فين عقلك؟؟



في راسي وبفكر بيه 
الدور والباقي عليك الي بتقول كلام ميقنعش عيل صغير


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مـسـلـمـه قال:


> اناا عاوزه اعرف حااجه !!!
> 
> عارفين القسيس الامريكي اللي اسلم ؟؟ وانا حطيت الفديوا واتمسح ؟؟
> قال ايه اعترف ان ولا نسخة من نسخ الانجيل بتتكلم عن التثلييث !!!!!!!!!!
> ...



اظن المدير رد عليكي وفهمك وحط لك كمان مواضيع مشابهه لموضوعك 
روحي اقري وشوفي !!!


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا اخى العزيز انت بتغالط نفسك نبيك لما مات فى احد الغزوات والتى كانت لنشر الاسلام بدأ الجميع يحسون ان الاكراه زال ورجع الجميع عن اسلامهم فلهذا ظهر حد الرده والاسلام لما دخل مصر وباقى الدول انتشر بكل سماحه اما الاسلام واما الجزيه او القتل وطبعا الاغنياء اللى هما اجدادنا والشهداء القديسين لم يرضخوا له وظللنا على دين المخلص اما الجبناء والفقراء اللى هما اجدادكم فضلوا انهم يسلموا كى يسلموا وعلى رأى عمنا شعبوله بس خلاص



بص يابابا الاسلام مش محتاج اجبار الناس على دخوله والدليل على كدا ان معظم الدول الاسلاميه دخلها الاسلام بدون غزوات وعندك مثلا الهند في اكتر من 100 مليون مسلم واندونسيا والصين ونيجيريا والسنغال والسودان والصومال وجزر القمر والرأس الأخصر وباكستان الخ
ومعظمهم مش عرب
وامريكا نفسها دلوقتي اكتر من 20000 الف واحد بيدخلوا الاسلام ومفيش لا غزوات ولا حروب ولله الحمد


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعصابك يا اخي الكريم
> اعصاااااااااااااااااابك



لا انا اعصابي زي الفل انا خايف عليكي انتي من الهلوسه


----------



## فادية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

aaaaa قال:


> لا انا اعصابي زي الفل انا خايف عليكي انتي من الهلوسه





معلش مقبوله لانك ضيف هنا 
ومتخافش انا اخر وحده تهلوس


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> احسن نكت سمعتها من اتفهه ناس



*بلاش غلط من أولها .. 

نصيحة ليك :

علشان تحترم نفسك .. لازم تحترم الأخرين ..

و إلا .......................!!*


----------



## obedience (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*طيب لما الاسلام إنتشر بالسيف زي ما بتقولوا إزاي بقى دول زي إندونيسيا (300 مليون مسلم) و ماليزيا (25 مليون) إنتشر فيهم الاسلام إزاي بحد السيف و المسلمين لم يكن عندهم إسطول حربي في يوم من الايام؟*


----------



## فادية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> احسن نكت سمعتها من اتفهه ناس



لما احنا مش عاجبين حضرتك اتفضل الباب يفوت جمل وغير مأسوف عليك


----------



## free_adam (28 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> البابا والريس والشعراوى راكبين طياره طلع لهم الطيار يقول الطياره فيها عطل وهاتقع واللى على الطياره اربعه وما فيش غير ثلاثه براشوت الريس خطف برشوت ونط والشعراوى خطف براشوت ونط فضل البابا والطيار وكان مسيحى البابا قال للطيار نط انت يابنى لسه شاب و الطيار قال للبابا خد البراشوت ونط يا سيدنا انا راجل خاطى انما انت بطريرك والناس محتاجاك البابا قاله ادخل وبنعمه المسيح هاتلاقى اتنين براشوت الطيار دخل وهو متردد وصرخ معجزة معجزة يا سيدنا لقيت اتنين براشوت البابا قالله ولا معجزة ولا حاجه ده الشعراوى خطف العبايه بتاعتى ونط بيها فاكرها براشوت


جامدة مووووووووت يا كوبتيك


----------



## free_adam (28 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> جمع حسني مبارك القيادات العليا وفيهم البابا شنودة وشيخ الأزهر
> وقال في كلمته:
> 
> سيكون أبني جمال رئيس مصر في عام
> ...


*كوبتيك هيرو .....انت نكتك ملهاش حل خالص....100%*


----------



## عابـر سبيل (28 نوفمبر 2006)

obedience قال:


> *طيب لما الاسلام إنتشر بالسيف زي ما بتقولوا إزاي بقى دول زي إندونيسيا (300 مليون مسلم) و ماليزيا (25 مليون) إنتشر فيهم الاسلام إزاي بحد السيف و المسلمين لم يكن عندهم إسطول حربي في يوم من الايام؟*






أنتقل عن طريق السيف البتار 
وأظن كل النصارى فاهمين 

أزيك يا انصر مى موسلم


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

عابـر سبيل قال:


> أنتقل عن طريق السيف البتار
> وأظن كل النصارى فاهمين



انها المداخلة الثانية لك 

وللمرة الثانية تكرر انك تظن ان كل النصارى فاهمين 

نحن قليلى الفهم يا سيدى 

برجاء توضيح ما لم نفهمه  

لقد تذكرت نكتة شهيرة الأن وودت ان اذكرها لسيادتك على سبيل فتح الحوار 
تم تجريب أحدث جهاز لكشف الكذب في العالم وأكثرهم تطورا على ثلاث أشخاص ‚ مسؤول حكومي أمريكي وأخر ياباني ومسلم عربى . سئل الامريكي : ماهي أخر مخترعات بلدكم؟ فأجاب: نحن نفكر في تطوير صواريخ عابرة للمجرات. فرنت صافرة جهاز كشف الكذب. وسئل الياباني نفس السؤال فقال نحن نفكر بصنع تليفون نقال يؤمن الاتصال مع سكان المريخ. فرنت صافرة الجهاز أيضا. جاء دور المسلم العربى وسئل نفس السؤال فأجاب: نحن نفكر وقبل أن يتمم جملته رنت صافرة جهاز كشف الكذب بأعلى صوتها !!

نحن نفكر !!!!

اعتذر بالطبع على قسوة الدعابة 
لكنها تعبر بصورة صادقة على ما يحدث


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

obedience قال:


> *طيب لما الاسلام إنتشر بالسيف زي ما بتقولوا إزاي بقى دول زي إندونيسيا (300 مليون مسلم) و ماليزيا (25 مليون) إنتشر فيهم الاسلام إزاي بحد السيف و المسلمين لم يكن عندهم إسطول حربي في يوم من الايام؟*


اولا انت محق فى ان الاسلام نشأ فى بيئه بدويه لايعرفون الا التمر والرمل فقط ولكن بعد الغزوات( ويا ريت تشرحلى الغرض من الغزوات ) اللعبه احلوت فى عينيهم وبدأو يحتلون الدول المتحضرة مثل مصر والعراق وسوريا  وطبعا بعد اكراههم على الاسلام اصبحت البلد بلدهم وحصلوا على الاساطيل والدليل يا دكتور ان الاسلام احتل اسبانيا مش عارف ازاى من غير اسطول احتمال احتلوها عن طريق شارع صلاح سالم  وبعدين لو ربنا عايز العالم كله مسلمين كان عمله كده لكن كده النار هاتفضى وبعدين على رأى الشيخ السودانى اللى تنصر قال انا لما دخلت الاسلام قالولى لازم نطاهرك ونقطع حته من جسمك طبعا انت عارفها كويس ولما حبيت اسيب الاسلام قالولى هانقطعك حته حته عرفت ليه بقى لآن الداخل مفقود والخارج برضه مفقود ولو كان الصحابه متأكدين 1% انه دين سماوى ما كانوا اقاموا حد الرده يعنى مساعده بالسيف لربنا علشان ينصروا دينه وعشان السبوبه ما تضيعش


----------



## mr.hima (28 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> البابا والريس والشعراوى راكبين طياره طلع لهم الطيار يقول الطياره فيها عطل وهاتقع واللى على الطياره اربعه وما فيش غير ثلاثه براشوت الريس خطف برشوت ونط والشعراوى خطف براشوت ونط فضل البابا والطيار وكان مسيحى البابا قال للطيار نط انت يابنى لسه شاب و الطيار قال للبابا خد البراشوت ونط يا سيدنا انا راجل خاطى انما انت بطريرك والناس محتاجاك البابا قاله ادخل وبنعمه المسيح هاتلاقى اتنين براشوت الطيار دخل وهو متردد وصرخ معجزة معجزة يا سيدنا لقيت اتنين براشوت البابا قالله ولا معجزة ولا حاجه ده الشعراوى خطف العبايه بتاعتى ونط بيها فاكرها براشوت


:new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :new6: :t16: 

الصراحة أنا خلاص خلصت من كتر الضحك ...أنا أول مرة أخد بالى من الموضوع دة


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*ونكتة اخرى يقولها المسلمون علينا*

*

يقولون ان اجتماع عاجل جرى بين السادة المسئولون عن محلات كنتاكى وكوك دور وبيتزا هات ... ألخ 
لفحص امر الخسائر الفادحة التى تحدث فى ايام صيام المسيحيين نتيجة لعدم وجود قبول كبير على منتجات هذه المحلات وبالتالى ضعف المبيعات .. وفى نهاية الأجتماع خرجوا بتوصية فحواها عرض الأمر على قداسة البابا شنودة وهو بقلبه الكبير لن يرضى عن قطع ارزاق اصحاب هذه المحلات والعاملين بها 
وبالفعل تم عرض الأمر على قداسته مرفق بتوصية بخفض ايام الصيام 
وحينما علم قداسة البابا الأمر انفعل واخذ يقول كيف تطلبون منى هذا انه شأن كنسى .. اننا لا نستطيع ان نخالف تقاليد وطقوس عقيدتنا 
هنا وهنا فقط لوح اصحاب المحلات بمبلغ مليون جنيه فى مقابل خفض ايام الصيام 
لكن البابا واصل انفعله واصراره على التمسك بالتقاليد الكنسية 
لكن المبلغ اخذ يتزايد ويتزايد إلى ان وصل إلى مليار جنيه 
عند ذلك قام قداسة البابا باستدعاء اقرب الأساقفه إليه وسأله  
الا قولى احنا عقدنا مع التابعى ( محل فول وطعمية ) هيخلص امتى *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*نرجو ان يكون لديك ما يُضحكنا ويفيدنا فى موضوعنا هذا 
ونكرر مع الأعتذار للجميع *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

MR. *HIMA
نرجو ان يكون لديك ما يفيدنا ويضحكنا فى هذا الموضوع 

مع الأعتذار للجميع بالطبع *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

MR. HIMA
نرجو ان يكون لديك ما يفيدنا ويضحكنا فى هذا الموضوع 

مع الأعتذار للجميع بالطبع


----------



## mr.hima (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا للأستاذ / جورج شكرى ...على الموضوع الرائع دة 
الصراحة نكت ملهاش حل وليها مدلولات وبتخلى الواحد يطلع الكبت بتاعة بس للأسف أنا مليش فى حكاية النكت دة يا ريت كنت أقدر أشارك فيها ...
بس اللى كنت برجوة من أستاذ/ كوبتك . أنة ميشلش المدخلات البذيئة بتاعت الاعضاء المسلمين علشان يشوفوا أد اية حقارة دينهم واللى بيؤمنوا بية  ...
وسبحان اللة  حتى فى الكلام يبقوا عايزين يكلوا الواحد لو طالوة هيكلوة  مع أن قلة الادب من عندهم 
وبالنسة للرابط اللى كان واضعة الاستاذ/ جورج شكرى 
http://www.muslm.net/vb/showthread.php?t=155637
الصراحة بعد اللى شوفتة عرفت أكتر أد اية أحنا مظلمومين فى البلد اللى هيا أصلا بلدنا وهما ضيوف علينا .... بس للأسف الضيوف أحتلوا بتنا وأرضنا و برطعوا فيها وبيفرضوا شروطهم علينا


----------



## mr.hima (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*ولو عندى نكتة  أن مش هبخل بيها *


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب الحمدلله ان القرآن فيه النكاح
> واحمد ربنا اني ابن نكاح والمسلمين كلهم اولاد نكاح ولله الحمد
> تعرف انت بقى ان 37 % من الشعب الامريكي اولاد سفاح
> لو انت شايف ان النكاح عيب خليك انت مع الشعب الامريكي بقى


مسكين تلاقيك فاهم ان نكاح يعنى زواج زى ما بيقولولك يابنى نكاح يعنى ممارسه جنسيه والدليل على كده الايه اللى عندكم وبتقول ما معناه ان الله هايزعل خالص من اللى ينكح يديه


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> سعوديه مين يأم سعوديه
> السعوديه عددهم مايجيش 20 مليون واحد على بعض هايحتلوا ده كله ازاي
> مصر لواحدها فيها 75 مليون تيجي ازاي يعني
> وبعدين انا قبطي واجدادي اقباط بس الفرق انهم دخلوا الدين الاسلامي الحنيف
> مش ذنبنا ان فيه اقباط مادخلوش الاسلام


بمناسبه السعوديه بيقولك حسنى مبارك ايام غزو الكويت راح يستقبل الجنود المصريين وهما راجعين فى المطار لقى اول عسكرى نازل يرشم الصليب والتانى والتالت المهم ما اطولش عليك ....قول طول ... قال يمكن اول طياره كانت كلها مسيحيين لحد ما لقى الخمسين طياره كلهم بيرشموا علامه الصليب استغرب جدا وراح مكلم الملك فهد وقالله هو فيه ايه يا جلاله الملك هم الامريكان خلوا العساكر بتوعنا مسيحيين ولا ايه قام الملك فهد قالله والمسيح الحى ما اعرف يا مبارك


----------



## AAAAA (28 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> مسكين تلاقيك فاهم ان نكاح يعنى زواج زى ما بيقولولك يابنى نكاح يعنى ممارسه جنسيه والدليل على كده الايه اللى عندكم وبتقول ما معناه ان الله هايزعل خالص من اللى ينكح يديه



ياجاهل روح افتح القواميس وشوف يعني ايه كلمة نكاح واعرف انها بتيجي على حسب سياق الجمله واعرف كمان ان نكاح عكس سفاح
ولا هما ضحكوا عليك في الكنيسه وفهموك ان النكاح ده زنا


----------



## AAAAA (28 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا اخى العزيز انت بتغالط نفسك نبيك لما مات فى احد الغزوات والتى كانت لنشر الاسلام بدأ الجميع يحسون ان الاكراه زال ورجع الجميع عن اسلامهم فلهذا ظهر حد الرده والاسلام لما دخل مصر وباقى الدول انتشر بكل سماحه اما الاسلام واما الجزيه او القتل وطبعا الاغنياء اللى هما اجدادنا والشهداء القديسين لم يرضخوا له وظللنا على دين المخلص اما الجبناء والفقراء اللى هما اجدادكم فضلوا انهم يسلموا كى يسلموا وعلى رأى عمنا شعبوله بس خلاص



نبي مين الي مات في احد الغزوات
تعرف الي يضحك انكم بتقعدوا تألفوا تاريخ من عندكم
وكل شويه يطلعلنا واحد بتاريخ شكل
بص يابني هاقولك حاجه
الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام
وتعرف كمان حتى لو حطوا السيف على رقبة اجدادي (وده طبعا ماحصلش) بردو الحمدلله انهم دخلوا الأسلام وانقذونا من الظلام


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> ياجاهل روح افتح القواميس وشوف يعني ايه كلمة نكاح واعرف انها بتيجي على حسب سياق الجمله واعرف كمان ان نكاح عكس سفاح
> ولا هما ضحكوا عليك في الكنيسه وفهموك ان النكاح ده زنا


 هاقولك نكته بخصوص الموضوع ده 
واحد قبل مايموت جمع ولاده التلاتة وحب يوصيهم يفضلوا ايد واحدة ،وأعطى لكبيرهم عود خشب كسره بسهوله أعطاه اتنين كسرهم بسهولة برضه أعطاه خمسين عود كسرهم بسهوله قال لهم طالما معاكم البغل ده مافيش خوف عليكم


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

علشان تعرفوا اننا ديمقراطيين 
بيقوللك مرة قسيس بيسأل الدكتور: يا ترى يا دكتور أنا ممكن أعيش لحد ما يبقى عندي 100 سنة؟ الطبيب: أنت بتدخن أو بتشرب أو بتتعاطى؟ القسيس: لأ أبداً، عمري ما دخنت سيجارة أو كأس ولا حتى شديت نفس من شيشة... الطبيب: بتلعب قمار؟ القسيس: لأ، ولا حتى كوتشينة ولا دومينو ولا شطرنج .... الطبيب: بتسهر قدام التلفزيون أو الفيديو أو الدش؟ القسيس: ولا بفتحهم من أساسه.... الطبيب: ولا بتسهر على القهوة؟ القسيس: ولا عمري عتبتها برجلي... الطبيب: بترهق صحتك ونظرك بالقراءة كتير؟ القسيس: بالعكس، أنا أطيق العمى ولا أطيقش الكتب... الطبيب: طيب بتقعد كتير قدام الكمبيوتر أو الأنترنت؟ القسيس: كمبيوتر؟ أشوف إيه؟ .... الطبيب: طيب بتسافر على طرق خطر أو بتسوق كتير؟ القسيس أنا لا عندي عربية ولا بأسافر من أصله..... الطبيب: طيب بتلعب أي رياضة عنيفة أو مرهقة؟ >القسيس: ولا عمري عتبت نادي، وما لعبتش حاجة من أيام ثانوي.... الطبيب: أمال عايز مية سنة تهبب فيهم إيه


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بيقولك واحد شيخ سافر امريكا وأهله نبهوه ما ياكلش من غير ما يسمى احسن الشياطين تاكل معاه وما ياكلش اكل كافر فأخذ معاه اربع زلع مش وجبنه قديمه علشان هايقعد اربع شهور المهم الشيخ اول شهر نسى يسمى وهو بياكل قال يا لهوى ده زمان الشياطين اكلت معايا تانى شهر نفس الحكايه تالت شهر نفس الموضوع المهم ما اطولش عليك.... قول طول....... راح الشيطان طالعله وقاله ابوس ايدك سمى قبل ما تاكل احسن الجبنه والمش حرقوا قلبى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> علشان تعرفوا اننا ديمقراطيين
> بيقوللك مرة قسيس بيسأل الدكتور: يا ترى يا دكتور أنا ممكن أعيش لحد ما يبقى عندي 100 سنة؟ الطبيب: أنت بتدخن أو بتشرب أو بتتعاطى؟ القسيس: لأ أبداً، عمري ما دخنت سيجارة أو كأس ولا حتى شديت نفس من شيشة... الطبيب: بتلعب قمار؟ القسيس: لأ، ولا حتى كوتشينة ولا دومينو ولا شطرنج .... الطبيب: بتسهر قدام التلفزيون أو الفيديو أو الدش؟ القسيس: ولا بفتحهم من أساسه.... الطبيب: ولا بتسهر على القهوة؟ القسيس: ولا عمري عتبتها برجلي... الطبيب: بترهق صحتك ونظرك بالقراءة كتير؟ القسيس: بالعكس، أنا أطيق العمى ولا أطيقش الكتب... الطبيب: طيب بتقعد كتير قدام الكمبيوتر أو الأنترنت؟ القسيس: كمبيوتر؟ أشوف إيه؟ .... الطبيب: طيب بتسافر على طرق خطر أو بتسوق كتير؟ القسيس أنا لا عندي عربية ولا بأسافر من أصله..... الطبيب: طيب بتلعب أي رياضة عنيفة أو مرهقة؟ >القسيس: ولا عمري عتبت نادي، وما لعبتش حاجة من أيام ثانوي.... الطبيب: أمال عايز مية سنة تهبب فيهم إيه



:yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33:​


----------



## المناهرى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*:yaka: *


----------



## المعلم (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جميلة اوي النكت دي


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مرة واحد ماذون مش لاقي شغل طلق مراتة


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مره واحد مسطول اوى راجع بيتهم الساعه اتنين بليل فاخته فتحت له الباب قام ضربها بالقلم على وشها طاخ وقالها كنتى فين لحد دلوقتى.


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر خاص ل Coptic HERO 

لخصوبة وغزارة ما لديه من دعابات وإن كان حد عن الهدف قليلاً لكن تحيه خاصه له كعضو نشط اشعل جذوه الموضوع التى كادت تنطفىء بسخافات المجادلات العقيمة التى لا طائل من ورائها 

اعدكم بمفاجات خلال الأيام القادمة 

جورج شكرى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> مرة واحد ماذون مش لاقي شغل طلق مراتة



:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:  

*جـــــــــــــــــ :t33:  ــــــــــــــديــــــــــــــــ :t33:  ــــــــــــــدة*​


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *شكر خاص ل Coptic HERO
> 
> لخصوبة وغزارة ما لديه من دعابات وإن كان حد عن الهدف قليلاً لكن تحيه خاصه له كعضو نشط اشعل جذوه الموضوع التى كادت تنطفىء بسخافات المجادلات العقيمة التى لا طائل من ورائها
> 
> ...


منتظرينك على احر من اغسطس فى الغردقه


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

احدى دعابات البابا كان هناك واحد صعيدى فى احدى محاضرات البابا وتكلم سيدنا كثيرا بلانجليزيه واليونانيه والفرنسيه فقام الصعيدى يهتف وهو يقول للبابا ده انت جاموس يا سيدنا (يقصد قاموس) فما كان من البابا الا سرعه الرد الغريبه قائلا بس فين العجول اللى تفهم (يقصد العقول)


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل البابا عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل

ربنا يخليهولنا يا رب يا رب يا رب يا رب يا رب *


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> ما وجت اهبل منكم      كيف تدخلون البابة المقدس عندك فى نكت مثل هازهى  من كثرة الحقد على الاسلام تقحمون كل شى ممكن سؤال   لما كل لحقد على الاسلام  كل منتدا لكم سب فى الاسلام من حجتهم ضعيفى يشتم لا يحاور وكل ما احاور احدكم   بعد فترة يتركنى او يفل كقسيسكم يقفل موضوعى


اولا يا اخ ابو ودن سامحنى سامحنى انا اسف جداجدا جدا انا ما فهمتش من حضرتك ولا كلمه ولا يمكن عشان انت ابو ودن وكلنا بودنين مش عارف الفرق ده يأثر ولا لآ المهم حضرتك بمداخلتك فكرتنى بنكته لازم اقولهالك
واحد قاعد في خمارة لقى اتنين مساطيل بيكلموا بعض  انت ساكن فين  في مدينة نصرمعقولة؟ وانا كمان .. فين في مدينة نصر؟  في المنطقة الأولى شارع النصر  الله وأنا كمان، في عمارة كام؟  شقة 35  لأ مش ممكن ، وانا كمان الراجل هيتجنن، سأل الجرسون ايه الحكاية؟ 
- متاخدش ف بالك دول واحد وأبنه بيسكروا هنا كل يوم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> اولا يا اخ ابو ودن سامحنى سامحنى انا اسف جداجدا جدا انا ما فهمتش من حضرتك ولا كلمه ولا يمكن عشان انت ابو ودن وكلنا بودنين مش عارف الفرق ده يأثر ولا لآ المهم حضرتك بمداخلتك فكرتنى بنكته لازم اقولهالك



*هههههههه: ههههههههههههه:t33: ههههههههههههههه:t33: ههههههه
هههههه:t33: هههههههههه:t33: ههههههههه:t33: ههههههههههه ههههههههه
ههههه ههههههههه:t33: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t33: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t33: ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه:t33: هههههههه:t33: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه: 
هههههههه ههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه: هههههههههه
ههههههه:t33: هههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه:t33: ههههههههههه هههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه:t33: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t33: هههههههه
هههههههه:t33: ههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههه:t33: ههههههههه ههههههههههههه:t33: ههههههههههههه:t33: هههههههههههههههه*

*أنت حفففففففففففففففة يا* *coptic hero*

*ممكن ترد علية بنكتة .. بحب نكتك قوووووو:t33: ووووووى قوووووووو:t33: وووووى*


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هههههههه: ههههههههههههه:t33: ههههههههههههههه:t33: ههههههه
> هههههه:t33: هههههههههه:t33: ههههههههه:t33: ههههههههههه ههههههههه
> ههههه ههههههههه:t33: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t33:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t33: ههههههههههههههه
> ...



واحد بودن واحده واقف قدامه خمس شياطين ليه ....؟؟؟ واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> واحد بودن واحده واقف قدامه خمس شياطين ليه ....؟؟؟ واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه



:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

*أنت مالكش حل* :Love_Mailbox:  :smil12:​


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه 


الاخوة الاحباء 

*إن كانت تسلية ما ... للمحبة* 

أتمنى أن تكون الرسالة قد وصلت 

تحياتى


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 


:big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:​


----------



## mr.hima (29 نوفمبر 2006)

نكتة قديمة أوى ...
واحد بلديتنا دخل حمام لقى مساحة ...قال واة يا بوى كل دى مكنة حلاقة


----------



## mr.hima (29 نوفمبر 2006)

كان فيه مره أسد ونمر وثعلب كل يوم النمر ينادى على التعلب ويقوله فين الطاقيه وينزل فيه ضرب وكل يوم

 على دا الحال  راح التعلب للاسد  وقاله يا ملك الغابه النمر كل يوم ينادى عليا ويسألنى فين الطاقيه وينزل فيا ضرب قاله روح انت وانا هتصرف معاه   فنادى الاسد النمر وقاله يا نمر ايه اللى بتعمله معا الديب ده قاله بصراحه مفيش طاقيه ولا حاجه بس انا بتلككله علشان اضربه قاله خلاص أتلكك له على حاجه عدله مثلا أبعته يشترى لك تفاح يجيبهولك احمر قوله انا عاوزه اخضر واضربه يجيبهولك اخضر قوله انا عاوزه احمر واضربه  قال الله فكره جميله يا تعلب تعالى اشترى لى تفاح رد عليه عاوزه احمر ولا اخضر  فرد النمر فين الطاقيه


----------



## mr.hima (29 نوفمبر 2006)

واحد من رؤساء البلاد العربية من الذين يجلسون فى الحكم 40 سنة والله وأعلم لحد إمتى...
المهم الريس مرض... فعلم الشعب بمرضه ففرح الشعب وذهب تحت قصره وظل يهتف مع السلامة ياريس  فلم سمع الريس الهتاف سأل وزيروه  فقال له الوزير الشعب جى يودعك ياريس:dntknw:   فقال له الرائيس ليه هوا الشعب رايح فين:smil13:


----------



## mr.hima (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مرة واحدة إتجوزت واحد شخصيتة مهزوزة ...ركبتلة سناتين


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> واحد من رؤساء البلاد العربية من الذين يجلسون فى الحكم 40 سنة والله وأعلم لحد إمتى...
> المهم الريس مرض... فعلم الشعب بمرضه ففرح الشعب وذهب تحت قصره وظل يهتف مع السلامة ياريس فلم سمع الريس الهتاف سأل وزيروه فقال له الوزير الشعب جى يودعك ياريس:dntknw: فقال له الرائيس ليه هوا الشعب رايح فين:smil13:


 
:new6: :new6: :new6:​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*نكتك رائعة يا مستر هيمة 
ربنا يباركك 

بس للأسف هى خارج موضوعنا تماماً 

ربنا معاك *


----------



## mr.hima (29 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *نكتك رائعة يا مستر هيمة
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> بس للأسف هى خارج موضوعنا تماماً
> ...




أعزرنى على المشاركة الرديئة ...عندك حق فعلا خارج الموضوع ....بس لو ربنا وفقنى وعترت على نكت تخص موصوع الاديان هقولها..


----------



## bent_yaso3 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

نكته جديده
مره فآرين خرجوا يدوروا على بيتين يشوفوا فيهم رزقهم
راح الفار الاولانى بيت قسيس
والتانى بيت شيخ
ابونا كان كريم قوى كل يوم يعزم فقرا فى بيته وربنا مبارك له قوى
فالفار كان بيلاقى بواقى اكل كتير
فاكل وصحته بقت بمب
الفار التانى لقى الشيخ بخيل فضعف من قله الاكل
فخرج من البيت وهو بيجر رجليه من التعب
فقابله الفار التانى وقاله مالك
راح اشتكى ليه الفار حاله
راح الفار الاولانى قاله تعالى معايا بيت القسيس وانت تاكل وتنبسط
قاله طيب بس انا مش قادر امشى
راح الفار قاله تعالى اشيلك على كتفى وهو شايله
فتح الشيخ الباب وشافهم فصرخ وقال: فأر على فأر
رد عليه الفار المتشال : ماهو من فقر ابوك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> نكته جديده
> مره فآرين خرجوا يدوروا على بيتين يشوفوا فيهم رزقهم
> راح الفار الاولانى بيت قسيس
> والتانى بيت شيخ
> ...



:t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo:​


----------



## mr.hima (2 ديسمبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> نكته جديده
> مره فآرين خرجوا يدوروا على بيتين يشوفوا فيهم رزقهم
> راح الفار الاولانى بيت قسيس
> والتانى بيت شيخ
> ...


 ماهو من فقر أبوك.....هههههههههههههه::yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
*بس يا ريت ميكنش إفتكر أنو شذوذ جنسى فرانى ....لحس دى حاجة عادى عندهم*


----------



## coptic hero (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*قمه الحلال*

شيخ فقير كسب مع جورج قرداحى مليون دولار بسرعه اتصل بمراته قالها انا كسبت المليون جهزى شنطتك حالا قالتله اجهز لبس شتوى ولا صيفى قال لها الشيخ اى حاجه المهم ارجع البيت ما اشوفش خلقتك


----------



## coptic hero (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شيخ صعيدى بيصلى بسرعه اتقلبت بيه السجاده


----------



## coptic hero (3 ديسمبر 2006)

واحد بلدياتنا راح يحج قعد يلف حوالين الكعبه لحد ما كفر


----------



## mr.hima (4 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> شيخ فقير كسب مع جورج قرداحى مليون دولار بسرعه اتصل بمراته قالها انا كسبت المليون جهزى شنطتك حالا قالتله اجهز لبس شتوى ولا صيفى قال لها الشيخ اى حاجه المهم ارجع البيت ما اشوفش خلقتك


:new6: :new6: :new6: :new6:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*يالهوى بجد كلهم حلووووووووووووووين جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ

كوبتك هيروووووووووو أنت عسسسسسسسسل*


----------



## Coptic Man (4 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> شيخ فقير كسب مع جورج قرداحى مليون دولار بسرعه اتصل بمراته قالها انا كسبت المليون جهزى شنطتك حالا قالتله اجهز لبس شتوى ولا صيفى قال لها الشيخ اى حاجه المهم ارجع البيت ما اشوفش خلقتك


 
*عسسسسسسل*

*:t11:** :t11: :t11:* ​


----------



## إبحار (4 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا حسيت بقرف شديد وانا بقرا وماكملت الصفحة الاولى

لكن من قل النكت تضحكون على دين الله ورسولة !!

:dntknw: 

ماكنت أتوقع أنو وصلتوا لهاذي المرحلة :new2:


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

إبحار قال:


> طبعا حسيت بقرف شديد وانا بقرا وماكملت الصفحة الاولى
> 
> لكن من قل النكت تضحكون على دين الله ورسولة !!
> 
> ...


اولا يا اخى لم اغلط فى النبى وبعدين عشان ما تقرفش هاقول لك نكته
بيقول لك مسلم ويهودى ومسيحى دخلوا النار فاليهودى زعق وهيص وقال لهم ازاى انا عاوز اكلم موسى النبى بتاعى قالو له المكالمه هاتكلفك مليون دولار وهى دى تكلفه المكالمه بين النار والجنه المهم دفع وكلم موسى فموسى اخرجه من النار للجنه وجاء المسيحى عمل نفس الزيطه عاوز اكلم المسيح برضه دفعوه مليون وكلمه والمسيح خرجه من النار للجنه المسلم شاف كده زعق برضه وقال انا عاوز اكلم النبى بتاعى زيهم قالو له انت هاتدفع دولار واحد انبسط المسلم جدا وقال لهم اشمعنى قالت له الملايكه اصلها مكالمه داخلى مش ترنك


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يالهوى بجد كلهم حلووووووووووووووين جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> 
> كوبتك هيروووووووووو أنت عسسسسسسسسل*


ميرسيه يا اشرس فراشه بصراحه انا عاوزك تغيرى اسمك تخليه نحله لآنك بتلسعى كل اللى تردى عليه من اخواننا البعدا


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *عسسسسسسل*
> 
> *:t11:** :t11: :t11:* ​



ربنا يخليك يا كوبتيك حبيب قلبى


----------



## فادية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> اولا يا اخى لم اغلط فى النبى وبعدين عشان ما تقرفش هاقول لك نكته
> بيقول لك مسلم ويهودى ومسيحى دخلوا النار فاليهودى زعق وهيص وقال لهم ازاى انا عاوز اكلم موسى النبى بتاعى قالو له المكالمه هاتكلفك مليون دولار وهى دى تكلفه المكالمه بين النار والجنه المهم دفع وكلم موسى فموسى اخرجه من النار للجنه وجاء المسيحى عمل نفس الزيطه عاوز اكلم المسيح برضه دفعوه مليون وكلمه والمسيح خرجه من النار للجنه المسلم شاف كده زعق برضه وقال انا عاوز اكلم النبى بتاعى زيهم قالو له انت هاتدفع دولار واحد انبسط المسلم جدا وقال لهم اشمعنى قالت له الملايكه اصلها مكالمه داخلى مش ترنك



حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة عسل عسل عسل 
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*


coptic hero قال:



اولا يا اخى لم اغلط فى النبى وبعدين عشان ما تقرفش هاقول لك نكته
بيقول لك مسلم ويهودى ومسيحى دخلوا النار فاليهودى زعق وهيص وقال لهم ازاى انا عاوز اكلم موسى النبى بتاعى قالو له المكالمه هاتكلفك مليون دولار وهى دى تكلفه المكالمه بين النار والجنه المهم دفع وكلم موسى فموسى اخرجه من النار للجنه وجاء المسيحى عمل نفس الزيطه عاوز اكلم المسيح برضه دفعوه مليون وكلمه والمسيح خرجه من النار للجنه المسلم شاف كده زعق برضه وقال انا عاوز اكلم النبى بتاعى زيهم قالو له انت هاتدفع دولار واحد انبسط المسلم جدا وقال لهم اشمعنى قالت له الملايكه اصلها مكالمه داخلى مش ترنك

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo: :t33: :t33: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo: :yahoo: :t33: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo: :yahoo: :t33: 

مش بقول أنا أنت عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*


coptic hero قال:



			ميرسيه يا اشرس فراشه بصراحه انا عاوزك تغيرى اسمك تخليه نحله لآنك بتلسعى كل اللى تردى عليه من اخواننا البعدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لية حرام عليك دا أنا غلبانة :190vu:​*


----------



## lord12 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ان اللذين أجرموا كانوا من اللذين ءامنوا يضحكون  ()  واذا مروا بهم يتغامزون ()  واذا انقلبوا الى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين  () واذا رأوهم قالوا ان هؤلاء لضالون  () وما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين  () فاليوم اللذين ءامنوا من الكفار يضحكون  () على الأرائك ينظرون  () هل ثوب الكفار ماكانوا يفعلون

ـــــــــــــــ

إن الذين كفروا سواء عليهم اانذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون . ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم 

عذاب عظيم . ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله وباليوم الأخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا ومايخدعون إلا أنفسهم 

وما يشعرون . وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الرض قالوا إنما نحن مصلحون . ألا أنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لايشعرون. وإذا قيل لهم 

آمنوا كما آمن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء ألا أنهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون . وإذا لقوا الذين آمنوا قالوا آمنا وإذا 

خلوا إلى شياطينهم قالوا إنا معكم أنما نحن مستهزئون . الله يستهزأ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون .اولئك اللذين اشتروا  الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم وما كانوا مهتدين 

ـــــــــــــــــــ

ويل لكل همزة لمزة  () الذي جمع مالا وعدده () يحسب ان ماله اخلده () كلا لينبذن في الحطمة () وما أدراك ما الحطمة () نار الله الموقدة () التي تطلع على الأفئدة () انها عليهم مؤصدة () في عمد ممدة


----------



## cris magdy (4 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> قرية اهلها اشتكوا ان الامام يلقي خطب طويلة جدا جدا في الصلاة فاشتكوا الي الاوقاف
> التي ارسلت لهم اماما جديدا ولكنه كرر نفس المشكلة فاعادوا الشكوى
> فارسلت لهم الاوقاف شيخا آخر وحذرته من الاطالة.
> وصل الامام الجديد فدخل المسجد وصعد المنبر وحيّا المصلين وسأل:
> ...



تحفه:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:  تحفه الله يسامحك انا ميت من الضحك


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

واحد قابل واحد شيخ قاله رايح فين الشيخ قال له رايح احلل البول بتاعى الراجل شتمه وقال له بقى تحرموا الخمر وتحللوا البول


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ان اللذين أجرموا كانوا من اللذين ءامنوا يضحكون  ()  واذا مروا بهم يتغامزون ()  واذا انقلبوا الى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين  () واذا رأوهم قالوا ان هؤلاء لضالون  () وما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين  () فاليوم اللذين ءامنوا من الكفار يضحكون  () على الأرائك ينظرون  () هل ثوب الكفار ماكانوا يفعلون
> 
> ـــــــــــــــ
> 
> ...



بمناسبه الكلام المجعلص اللى اكيد انت نفسك مش فاهمه هاقول لك نكته 
بيقول لك واحد احول دخل الجيش حطوه فى سلاح القصف العشوائى


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

واحده عجوزة راجعه من الحج بتاع الجمرك بيفتشها لقى فيديو قاللها ايه ده قالتله اصلى باحب اتفرج على شرايط الشعراوى يابنى بيفتش تانى لقى ريسيفر قالها طيب وده قالت له علشان اتفرج على عمرو خالد يابنى بيدور لقى زجاجه ويسكى قاللها ليلتك سوده وايه ده كمان وبتسكرى  قالت له لا يابنى انت عارف انا ست كبيره ومش باقدر الف حوالين الكعبه علشان كده باشرب من الويسكى والكعبه هى اللى تلف بيا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> واحد قابل واحد شيخ قاله رايح فين الشيخ قال له رايح احلل البول بتاعى الراجل شتمه وقال له بقى تحرموا الخمر وتحللوا البول



:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> واحده عجوزة راجعه من الحج بتاع الجمرك بيفتشها لقى فيديو قاللها ايه ده قالتله اصلى باحب اتفرج على شرايط الشعراوى يابنى بيفتش تانى لقى ريسيفر قالها طيب وده قالت له علشان اتفرج على عمرو خالد يابنى بيدور لقى زجاجه ويسكى قاللها ليلتك سوده وايه ده كمان وبتسكرى  قالت له لا يابنى انت عارف انا ست كبيره ومش باقدر الف حوالين الكعبه علشان كده باشرب من الويسكى والكعبه هى اللى تلف بيا



:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
  :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شيخ فى الكتاب قوم العيال وقال للاول اسمك ايه قالله يوسف قاله طيب سمع سورة يوسف والتانى اسمك ايه قالله عمران قاله سمع سورة عمران والتالت اسمك ايه قالله محمد وبيدلعونى يقولولى يا كوثر (على اعتبار انها اقصر سورة)


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*


coptic hero قال:



شيخ فى الكتاب قوم العيال وقال للاول اسمك ايه قالله يوسف قاله طيب سمع سورة يوسف والتانى اسمك ايه قالله عمران قاله سمع سورة عمران والتالت اسمك ايه قالله محمد وبيدلعونى يقولولى يا كوثر (على اعتبار انها اقصر سورة)

أنقر للتوسيع...


:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووة​*


----------



## إبحار (4 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> لما احنا مش عاجبين حضرتك اتفضل الباب يفوت جمل وغير مأسوف عليك



أنت بالذات مالكيش حق تطردينا لاننا مش معتبرينك من العرب العربية مطلقاكي

يختي احنا هنا موافقة الادارة اما يبقى الموقع باسم اللي خلفوك ابقي اطردي برحتك


دي نكته اضحكوا هه هه ههه 

عندي نكت كتيرة حقولها لسى ههه هه ه

:dntknw:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			******************
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


باااااااااااااااااااايخة زى اللى قلفها و اللى حطها و اللى كتبها ... :dntknw: 

النكت على المسلمين أحلى .. زى النكت على الصعايدة كدة .. :t33: :yahoo: :t33: :yahoo: ​*


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

شيخ الازهر سأل البابا شنوده هو ليه المسيحيه بتنتشر  بسرعه البابا قاله علشان ذكاء رجالى فى الرد استنى لما اوريك البابا نادى على الآنبا بيشوى وقال له ابن امك وابوك ومش اخوك ولا أختك الانبا بيشوى قاله الاجابه تبقى (أنا) راح شيخ الآزهر لواحد من الشيوخ وسأله  ابن امك وابوك ومش اخوك ولا أختك ماعرفش الشيخ قاله بكرة ارد عليك راح الشيخ بعد الخطبه سأل كل رجالته الشيوخ ماعرفوش جاله الشيخ طنطاوى وقاله عاوز اعرف  ابن امك وابوك ومش اخوك ولا أختك يبقى مين قاله يبقى (انا) راح جرى على شيخ الازهر وقاله عرفته يا مولانا هو الشيخ طنطاوى قاله شيخ الازهر فعلا كنت عارف انك غبى الاجابه الصحيحه هو الانبا بيشوى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*


coptic hero قال:



شيخ الازهر سأل البابا شنوده هو ليه المسيحيه بتنتشر  بسرعه البابا قاله علشان ذكاء رجالى فى الرد استنى لما اوريك البابا نادى على الآنبا بيشوى وقال له ابن امك وابوك ومش اخوك ولا أختك الانبا بيشوى قاله الاجابه تبقى (أنا) راح شيخ الآزهر لواحد من الشيوخ وسأله  ابن امك وابوك ومش اخوك ولا أختك ماعرفش الشيخ قاله بكرة ارد عليك راح الشيخ بعد الخطبه سأل كل رجالته الشيوخ ماعرفوش جاله الشيخ طنطاوى وقاله عاوز اعرف  ابن امك وابوك ومش اخوك ولا أختك يبقى مين قاله يبقى (انا) راح جرى على شيخ الازهر وقاله عرفته يا مولانا هو الشيخ طنطاوى قاله شيخ الازهر فعلا كنت عارف انك غبى الاجابه الصحيحه هو الانبا بيشوى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 

يااااااااااااااااا لهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى على الغبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

فييييييييييييييييييية كدة حقيقى :dntknw: ​*


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

إبحار قال:


> أنت بالذات مالكيش حق تطردينا لاننا مش معتبرينك من العرب العربية مطلقاكي
> 
> يختي احنا هنا موافقة الادارة اما يبقى الموقع باسم اللي خلفوك ابقي اطردي برحتك
> 
> ...



واحده تاه منها ابنها و اسمه ابحار راحت تعمل محضر فى القسم وهى بتعيط الظابط قاللها ما تعيطيش لو ابن حلال هانلاقيه الست صوتت وقالت ضاع يعنى مش هاشوف ابحار تانى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*


coptic hero قال:



واحده تاه منها ابنها و اسمه ابحار راحت تعمل محضر فى القسم وهى بتعيط الظابط قاللها ما تعيطيش لو ابن حلال هانلاقيه الست صوتت وقالت ضاع يعنى مش هاشوف ابحار تانى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

هههههههههه:t33: :t33:  حلوووووووووووووووة:t33: :t33:  ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فادية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> واحده تاه منها ابنها و اسمه ابحار راحت تعمل محضر فى القسم وهى بتعيط الظابط قاللها ما تعيطيش لو ابن حلال هانلاقيه الست صوتت وقالت ضاع يعنى مش هاشوف ابحار تانى





عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل عسل :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

عارف يا ابحار انت فكرتنى بالجرسون الذكى



39-خبيث دخل أحد المطاعم وطلب صحن فول، وبعدما أنتهي من آكله سأل
الجرسون: كم تريد ثمناً للفول، اجابه: 13 قرشاً..مد الخبيث يده في جيبه وأخرج
ال13 قرش ورماها على الارض.. وتكرر المشهد 3 أيام متتالية. وفي اليوم
الرابع دخل المطعم وما معاه صرافة فاعطى الجرسون ربع جنيه(25) قرش وقال
له واحد فول، طبعا الجرسون حب ينتقم منه فاحضر الباقي(12)قرش ورماهم
على الارض وقال له خذ الباقي، فاخرج الخبيث قرش من جيبه ورماه فوق ال( 12) قرش وقال للجرسون كمان واحد فول لو سمحت.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> عارف يا ابحار انت فكرتنى بالجرسون الذكى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2006)

حبايب
قلبتم الموضوع و هدفه الى نكات و استهزاء بمشاعر الاخرين
مهما كان الكلام هذا صحيح او خطأ فالمسيح لم يعلمنا الاستهزاء بالاخرين و مشارعهم او حتى عقيدتهم
فلا اعتقد ان المسلم سيفهم ان عقيدته خطأ على هذه الطريقة و كما اجزم ان المسلم لن يسمع للمسيح صوتا في هذا الموضوع

لذلك اترجاكم يا اما ترجعوا الموضوع لمساره السابق و توقفون التنكيت و الاستهزاء بمشاعر هؤلاء الناس الي يعتبرون ضاعين و يحتاجون لك كلمة طيبة من عدكم ليعرفوا الحق و الحق يحررهم

اتمنى من الاعضاء الانتباه لهذه الرد و العمل بل و ان لا تجبروني بأنهاء الموضوع بأغلاقه

فأنا احاول توفير ساحة ديمقراطية للمسيحين للتعبير عن اراهم و ما في داخلهم لكن في حدود يا حبايب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*


My Rock قال:



حبايب
قلبتم الموضوع و هدفه الى نكات و استهزاء بمشاعر الاخرين
مهما كان الكلام هذا صحيح او خطأ فالمسيح لم يعلمنا الاستهزاء بالاخرين و مشارعهم او حتى عقيدتهم
فلا اعتقد ان المسلم سيفهم ان عقيدته خطأ على هذه الطريقة و كما اجزم ان المسلم لن يسمع للمسيح صوتا في هذا الموضوع

لذلك اترجاكم يا اما ترجعوا الموضوع لمساره السابق و توقفون التنكيت و الاستهزاء بمشاعر هؤلاء الناس الي يعتبرون ضاعين و يحتاجون لك كلمة طيبة من عدكم ليعرفوا الحق و الحق يحررهم

اتمنى من الاعضاء الانتباه لهذه الرد و العمل بل و ان لا تجبروني بأنهاء الموضوع بأغلاقه

فأنا احاول توفير ساحة ديمقراطية للمسيحين للتعبير عن اراهم و ما في داخلهم لكن في حدود يا حبايب

سلام و نعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام مظبوط يا أخ روك 

أنا بعتذر :smil13: ​*


----------



## coptic hero (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*حرر من قبل ماي روك*


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا كوبتك هيرو, يعني خليتني احس اني مالي قيم هون؟*

*ممكن تراجع الرد **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=138945&postcount=195*

*قبل اي نكات اخرى؟*


----------



## هانى الامير (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*تنفع حكايه بدل النكته*

قولو اه او لا


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *يا كوبتك هيرو, يعني خليتني احس اني مالي قيم هون؟*
> 
> *ممكن تراجع الرد **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=138945&postcount=195*
> 
> *قبل اي نكات اخرى؟*




اخى الحبيب روك اوعى تقول كده انت طبعا ذو قيمه كبيرة ونحن نحبك ولكن الموضوع ان اى نكته لابد وان تقوم على سخريه من وضع او موقف معين ولكن عندما يتطاول شخص ما مثل ابحار ويقول نكتته التى مست السيد المسيح فلابد هنا من الرد عليه بنكته وعندما كتبت اخر نكته كانت قبل ان تكتب مداخلتك الآخيرة ويا سيدى انا اقدم اعتذارى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*


هانى الامير قال:



			قولو اه او لا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أذا كانت القصة دى منها أستفادة ممكن .. أما أن تكون  أستهزاء بالأخرين و مشاعرهم أو ماشابة .. يبقى لا

أنظر لكلام الأخ ماى روك و أنت تفهم قصدى :​*


> حبايب
> قلبتم الموضوع و هدفه الى نكات و استهزاء بمشاعر الاخرين
> مهما كان الكلام هذا صحيح او خطأ فالمسيح لم يعلمنا الاستهزاء بالاخرين و مشارعهم او حتى عقيدتهم
> فلا اعتقد ان المسلم سيفهم ان عقيدته خطأ على هذه الطريقة و كما اجزم ان المسلم لن يسمع للمسيح صوتا في هذا الموضوع
> ...


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*عذراً يا سادة 

اعتذار عن اى أساءة صدرت من اى شخص ضد اى شخص 

قلنا ان الغاية هنا هى المصارحة والصدق المطلق مع توخى الحذر والأعتذار

هذه النكات وغيرها الكثير مما سوف اوردها فى حينه تدور فى مجالسنا السرية ونضحك عليها 

دعونا لا نضع روؤسنا فى التراب وننطلق على سجيتنا ونتصارح لنتصالح 

ونكرر اعتذارنا للجميع *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

1- يقال ان قسيس كان يمشى تحت الأمطار فارتفعت الماء حتى غطت ركبتاه وبدأ يشعر بالخطر فأخذ يصرخ .. انقذنى يا يسوع .. انقذنى يا يسوع 
وإذ بتاكسى يمر على الكاهن ويقول له : اركب يا ابونا 
قال له الكاهن .. لا يسوع هينقذنى 
كانت المياه تزيد إلى حد انها وصلت إلى صدره فظل يصرخ انقذنى يا يسوع .. انقذنى يا يسوع
مر عليه تاكسى أخر وقال له : اركب يا ابونا 
قال له الكاهن .. لا يسوع هينقذنى 
اخذت المياه ترتفع ومر التاكسى التالت وحدث كالسابق رفض الكاهن الركوب وظل يصرخ انقذنى يا يسوع .. انقذنى يا يسوع
إلى ان مات 
بعدها التقى بيسوع فى الفردوس وسأله معاتباً اياه ... كده يا يسوع اطلب منك تنقذنى ومتنقذنيش 
رد عليه يسوع .. ما انا بعتلك 3 تاكسيات وانت ماردتش تركب !!!!!!!

2- دخل شيخ على معشر حشاشين فقال لهم بعد ان بسمل وحوقل واستعاذ الله من الشياطين التى ضلت بنى البشر ... حرام عليكم 
قالوا له ... وعليكم الحرام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

3- مسيحي ذهب إلى الكنيسة كي يعترف للكاهن، وقال له: لقد أخطأت يا أبتي. فسأل الكاهن: ماذا فعلت، فأجاب: لقد غششت يهوديا، فقال الكاهن: يا بني هذه ليست خطيئة، وإنما معجزة

4- - لماذا ربح المسيح فى مسابقة احسن خياط 
- لأنه استطع ان يدخل الجمل فى ثقب الأبرة 

5- - لماذا كان اول من عرف بأمر قيامة المسيح امراة ( مريم المجدلية ) 
- حتى ينتشر الخبر بسرعة 


6- قرأ احدهم خبراً في الجريدة. 
وفاة 300 حاج في حادثة تزاحم عند رمي الجمرات بمزدلفة. 
تأثر بالخبر كثيراًو رفع يده الى السماء وقال: "يا رب يكون اللي ماتوا مسيحيين".

7- مصرى فتح محل وكتب محمود وشركائه فقامت الضرائب بتحصيل مبلغ كبير طبقاً لتعديلات قانون الضرائب الجديد 
قام بتغيير اليافطة وكتب محمود لاشريك فقامت جماعه الايمان والتكفير بذبحه


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> 2- دخل شيخ على معشر حشاشين فقال لهم بعد ان بسمل وحوقل واستعاذ الله من الشياطين التى ضلت بنى البشر ... حرام عليكم
> قالوا له ... وعليكم الحرام ورحمة الله وبركاته



:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:  تحفه:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:  تجنن:yahoo: :yahoo:  الله يسامحك


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> 6- قرأ احدهم خبراً في الجريدة.
> وفاة 300 حاج في حادثة تزاحم عند رمي الجمرات بمزدلفة.
> تأثر بالخبر كثيراًو رفع يده الى السماء وقال: "يا رب يكون اللي ماتوا مسيحيين".



ايه الجمال ده انت كنت فين يا جو :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بيقول لك واحد صعيدى قعد يلف حوالين الكعبه لحد ما كفر


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

واحد اخذ معاه للحج امه ومراته وحماته وهم بيرموا الجمرات سمع حماته بتقول سامحنى يارب بنتى دى بنت حرام الراجل ذهل بيلف يقول لآمه على اللى سمعه لقاها بتقول سامحنى يارب ابنى اللى جابنى احج ده ابن حرام التفت وهو هايتجنن لمراته الحامل لقاها بتقول سامحنى يارب اللى فى بطنى ده ابن حرام راح الرجل رافع ايده وقاله سامحنى يارب انى جبت لك 3 داعرات يحجوا


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شيخ بيقول لعيل فى الجامع صلاة الظهر كام ركعه قاله ركعتين قال اقعد يا غبى انت ابوك شغال ايه قاله سواق قاله والله لاضربك سأل الثانى وانت صلاة الظهر كام ركعه قاله سبعه قال اقعد يا غبى انت ابوك شغال ايه قاله ظابط امن دوله قاله هم فعلا كانوا سبعه بس الظاهر ماحدش بلغك انهم اتعدلوا سلم لى على بابا


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*ثمة نكات كثيرة تقال على الأقباط من قبل اخواتنا المسلمين واحاول ان افعل هذه ولا اترك تلك 

نحاول ان نقوم بعمل معادلة بين طرفى اللعبة 

نكتك رائعة يا كوبتك هيرو 

لكنك تلعب على جانب واحد 

حاول ان تلعب على الجانبين 

بالتأكيد سمعت عن نكات قيلت على الأقباط - حتى بيننا - ما رايك ان نركز جهودنا فى هذا النوع من النكات حتى لا نتهم بالطائفية ... 

عندى منها الكثير وسأعود 

ونكرر اعتذارنا للجميع *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

> 5- - لماذا كان اول من عرف بأمر قيامة المسيح امراة ( مريم المجدلية )
> - حتى ينتشر الخبر بسرعة



*حلوووووووووة بجد *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*الأخ جورج شكرى و كوبتك هيروووووووو

أنت بجد رائعين جدآ جدآ .. النكت جميلة خالص .. أنا هسجلهم عندى بعد أذنكوا *


----------



## mr.hima (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*رهييييييييييييييييييب بدرجة أمتياز*



جورج شكرى قال:


> 1- يقال ان قسيس كان يمشى تحت الأمطار فارتفعت الماء حتى غطت ركبتاه وبدأ يشعر بالخطر فأخذ يصرخ .. انقذنى يا يسوع .. انقذنى يا يسوع
> وإذ بتاكسى يمر على الكاهن ويقول له : اركب يا ابونا
> قال له الكاهن .. لا يسوع هينقذنى
> كانت المياه تزيد إلى حد انها وصلت إلى صدره فظل يصرخ انقذنى يا يسوع .. انقذنى يا يسوع
> ...


:36_1_11: 
نكتك تجنن​:ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: 
:t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: 
رهيييييييييييييييب رهيب رهيب ملكش حللللللللل!!​أنت موسوعة نكت :story: 

بس نفسى أعرف أنت حضرتك بتجيب النكت دى منين


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا مانع بالطبع يا عزيزتى 

واحب ان اضيف هنا اننى اقوم بعمل بحث كبير وموسع حول نكت الأقباط والمسلمين ومدلولات هذه النكات 
وسيكون المنتدى اول مكان سأقوم بعرض بحثى فيه 
ان شاء الرب وعشنا 

صلوا كثيراً حتى يكتمل العمل *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً مستر هيما 

كما قلت لفراشة مسيحية 

اننى اقوم بعمل بحث كبير حول هذه المسألة والكثير منها نتيجة خبرات يومية وبحث ميدانى عما تنطق به الأفواه 
واتمنى ان تقترب المسأله من الموسوعة 
وليست الفائدة فى النكتة ذاتها انما فيما  ما وائها من مدلول وما فيها من مضمون *


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *ثمة نكات كثيرة تقال على الأقباط من قبل اخواتنا المسلمين واحاول ان افعل هذه ولا اترك تلك *
> 
> *نحاول ان نقوم بعمل معادلة بين طرفى اللعبة *
> 
> ...


 

*+*

سلام ونعمه 


الحقيقه الاخ العزيز  جورج شكرى قد ضحكت كثيراً على تلك النكات التى كتبتها انت والاخ كوبتك هيرو ..

وبعد أن هدأت موجة الضحك .. سألت نفسى .. ما الفائده المرجوه من هذه النكات ؟؟؟!!!

هل مثلاً عندما تخبرنى عن القس الذى ظل ينادى المسيح أكثر من مره وفى كل مره كان يلبى المسيح النداء ويرسل له من ينقذه ولكنه بغباوة قلبه لم يفهم ذلك وكأنه كان ينتظر إنقاذ معجزى على مثال نقل جبل المقطم .. هل تود أخى الحبيب أن تضع فى قلبى من خلال هذه النكته أن طرق الله مختلفه لمساعدتنا .. وينبغى ان يكون لنا المقدرة على سماع صوت الله ورسائله والشعور به ؟؟

إن كانت الاجابه نعم .. فعذراً .. ربما تكون قد أخطأت فى إختيار الاسلوب 

فثق أن الكلمة القويه يكون وقعها فى النفس أعمق عندما تأتى فى جو روحى .. 

أيضاً أيها الاخوة الاحباء هناك نكات كثيره ألقيت هنا بلا أى هدف روحى .. فقط للضحك والسخريه 

وهذا مؤسف ..

بقى أن أقول أننا لن نعلن رفع رؤسنا من الرمال بأطلاق النكات والسخريه من معتقدات ومشاعر الاخرين ...

فنحن لا نسخر .. ولكننا نكشف الحقائق بأسلوب هادىء وعلمى ومنطقى 

أما إن كانت تسلية ما .. للمحبة 

كما قولت فى السابق 

تحياتى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*


جورج شكرى قال:



لا مانع بالطبع يا عزيزتى 

واحب ان اضيف هنا اننى اقوم بعمل بحث كبير وموسع حول نكت الأقباط والمسلمين ومدلولات هذه النكات 
وسيكون المنتدى اول مكان سأقوم بعرض بحثى فيه 
ان شاء الرب وعشنا 

صلوا كثيراً حتى يكتمل العمل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


رائع ... رائع جدآ ...

أفكارك يا أخ جورج حلوة خالص ...

أتمنالك التوفيق ..

و فى أنتظار البحث ..

الرب يبارك عملك أخى العزيز ..

مع خاااالص تحيااااتى​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*القبول اهم من التقبيل*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمه
> 
> ...





عزيزى 

اعجبنى تحليلك للنكتة وحينما قرأتها قلت لنفسى وهو المطلوب اثباته 
لقد قلت قبلاً ان وراء كل دعابة او نكتة مدلول خفى 
والشخص الأريب هو الذى يتقصى ابعاد النكتة ويتفحص احكامها 
فلكل نكتة حسبما ارى احكام 
وحينما جالت بذهنى تلك الفكرة كانت دعابة صليب سيدنا محمد وما ورائها من مدلولات دينية وسياسية هى المبدأ والمستقر 
دعابة واحدة لخصت كثيراً ما نريد ان نقوله .. لا تتحدث عن الخط الهمايونى ولا التعنت البشع فى بناء الكنائس ولا التدخلات الأمنية المستفزة 
فقط اقرأ النكتة فهى ملخص ضمنى لكل ما يدور بذهنك وكل ما تريد ان تقوله 
حتى تلك النكتة الخاصة بانقذنى يا يسوع .. هى نكتة طريفة ومدلولها واضح كما اشارت لكنها - وتلك عن دراسة نفسية - احدى ابسط الوسائل لإيصال الأفكار لبسيطى وضعيفى وصغيرى النفوس 

انا معك بالطبع ان عدد لا بأس به من النكات التى ذكرت هنا انما هى بدافع السخرية و السخرية اللاذعة ولا مدلول خفى ورائها الا تردى العلاقة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين إلى حد البدء فى التناحر النفسى الداخلى من خلال اسقاطات نفسية ولدتها ضغوط مستمرة
وفكرتى عن هذا الأمر - وذكرتها قبلاً هى المصارحة 
نحن نقول عنكم كذا 
وانتم تقولون عنا كذا 
هيا بنا نتصارح ونتصالح 
اظن ان عصر تقبيل اللحى والمعانقات اليهوذية الزائفة قد ولى 
وعلينا ان نضع حدوداً منطقية 
هناك نوع من عدم الأقتناع المتبادل 
والتناحرات والتنافرات الأيمانية 
علينا ان ننسى كل هذا 
ونتعلم ان نكون صرحاء وان نتقبل بعضاً بعضاَ لا ان نكتفى بتقبيل بعضاً بعضاً بقبلات زائفة 
القبول اهم من التقبيل
تلك غايتى 
لا اكثر 

الرب معك


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

[[SIZE="5[COLOR="Blue"]اخى جورج انا كتبت نكت علينا برضه زى 


coptic hero قال:


> علشان تعرفوا اننا ديمقراطيين
> بيقوللك مرة قسيس بيسأل الدكتور: يا ترى يا دكتور أنا ممكن أعيش لحد ما يبقى عندي 100 سنة؟ الطبيب: أنت بتدخن أو بتشرب أو بتتعاطى؟ القسيس: لأ أبداً، عمري ما دخنت سيجارة أو كأس ولا حتى شديت نفس من شيشة... الطبيب: بتلعب قمار؟ القسيس: لأ، ولا حتى كوتشينة ولا دومينو ولا شطرنج .... الطبيب: بتسهر قدام التلفزيون أو الفيديو أو الدش؟ القسيس: ولا بفتحهم من أساسه.... الطبيب: ولا بتسهر على القهوة؟ القسيس: ولا عمري عتبتها برجلي... الطبيب: بترهق صحتك ونظرك بالقراءة كتير؟ القسيس: بالعكس، أنا أطيق العمى ولا أطيقش الكتب... الطبيب: طيب بتقعد كتير قدام الكمبيوتر أو الأنترنت؟ القسيس: كمبيوتر؟ أشوف إيه؟ .... الطبيب: طيب بتسافر على طرق خطر أو بتسوق كتير؟ القسيس أنا لا عندي عربية ولا بأسافر من أصله..... الطبيب: طيب بتلعب أي رياضة عنيفة أو مرهقة؟ >القسيس: ولا عمري عتبت نادي، وما لعبتش حاجة من أيام ثانوي.... الطبيب: أمال عايز مية سنة تهبب فيهم إيه


ولا النكته دى


coptic hero قال:


> جمع حسني مبارك القيادات العليا وفيهم البابا شنودة وشيخ الأزهر
> وقال في كلمته:
> 
> سيكون أبني جمال رئيس مصر في عام
> ...






coptic hero قال:


> امين شرطه بيتلكك لأى قسيس لازم يسحب رخصته الحكومه نقلته للصحراء لقى قسيس راكب موتسيكل وماشى راح موقفه وقاله انت ماشى بسرعه ليه القسيس قالله طول ما المسيح قدامى والعذراء جنبى ما اخافش قام امين الشرطه عمل له مخالفه عشان مركب ركاب زياده على الموتسيكل



[/COLOR]"][/SIZE]]
طيب قولى اعمل ايه تانى وبعدين هانبقى مقهورين فى الدنيا وفى منتدانا كمان يا جماعه احنا مش داخلين نقول عظات احنا بنفرج على نفسناوبعد أذن المشرفين انا هاكتب موضوع جديد هايكون كل هدفه الضحك والضحك فقط والسخريه من كل شئ محبط لنا فى الحياة وهاسميه اضحك قبل ما ينضحك عليك ان كان هناك اعتراض قولولى يا مشرفين قبل ما اعمله سامعنى يا أخى الحبيب روك


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (6 ديسمبر 2006)

1- "اعجاز علمي جديد" 
خلال قيام الروس بالحفر وجدوا اسلاك نحاسية ممدودة على عمق 100 متر تحت الارض عمرها حوالي 500 سنة، وتوصل العلماء الروس الى اثبات ان الحضارة الروسية القديمة كانت متقدمة وعرفت الاتصالات السلكية قبل 500 سنة! 
بعد عدة اسابيع اكتشف العلماء الامريكان الياف ضوئية على عمق 200 متر تحت الارض عمرها 1000 سنة وتوصل العلماء الامريكان الى حقيقة وجود حضارة امريكية متقدمة جدا عرفت الاتصالات الرقمية قبل 1000 سنة! 
اسوة بزملائهم العلماء قاموا العلماء المسلمين بالحفر لعمق 800 متر تحت الارض ولم يجدوا شيئا اطلاقا، واستنتج علماء المسلمين الافاضل ان الاسلام قبل 1400 سنة اكتشف الاتصالات اللاسلكية ولم يكن بحاجة الى اسلاك! 

2- شيخ مسلم بقي في الحمام ثلاث أيام .. هل تدرون لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ناسي دعاء الخروج

3- أبليس قرر يجهز شنطته ويرحل نهائيا عن الوطن العربي, الناس عرفوا الخبر وعملوا مظاهرة كبيرة وذهبوا ليقنعوه بالرجوع عن قراره... فقالولوه خليك معانا بلاش تسيبنا... أحنا بقينا كدابين و غشاشين و نصابين و مرتشين و لصوص حتلاقي فين أحسن منا؟؟؟ قالهم : أنتوا ناس ناكرين للمعروف.. الواحد فيكم يجيلي لابس جلابية مقطعة و شبشب زنوبة ويبوس أيدي عشان أعلمه, ما أكزبش خبر و أعطيه المفيد.. بعد شوية يصير غني و صاحب نفود و ينتخبوه لمجلس النواب , برحلوا عشان أهنيه..ألاقيه قاعد في مكتبه و معلق وراه برواز كبير مكتوب عليه ((((هدا من فضل ربي))))

4- رجل متزمت جداً .. ذهب إلى الطبيب وطلب منه أن يخلع طبلة الأذن لأنها حرااااااااااااام

5- شيخ ركب انسر ماشين و وضع الرسالة التالية: انا غير موجود الان, الرجاء تسجيل الاسم و رقم 
الهاتف بعد سماع سورة البقرة

6- شيخ مصاحب واحد قسيس ... كل مالشيخ يخطب فى الجامع يوم الجمعة الناس تعيط من كتر الإيمان ... وكل ما القسيس يخطب فى الكنيسة يوم الحد الناس تسيبوا وتمشى ... فالقسيس راح للشيخ وقاله : 
- إنت إزاى بتقدر تأثر على الناس بالطريقة دى ... 
رد الشيخ : 
- كل الموضوع إن أنا قبل نا أطلع أخطب فى الناس بشرب ربع قرش حشيش ... 
فالقسيس جرب وشرب حشيش وطلع فوراً عالكنيسة وخطب فى الناس ... والناس قعدت تعيط من شدة الإيمان والورع ... بعد ما خلص الخطبة جاله كبير القساوسة وقاله : 
- الخطبة دى رائعة ... أنا هجيب البابا من الفاتيكان عشان يسمعك الأحد الجاى ... 
وقعد القسيس مع نفسه وقال : 
- البابا بتاع الفاتيكان !!! وده هينفع معاه ربع قرش حشيش ؟!! 
قام جايب قرشين حشيش وقعد يشرب فيهم ليلة السبت لحد الصبح ... راح عالكنيسة ما يعرفش إزاى ... طلع المنبر من غير ما يحس كأنه طاير ... وخطب الخطبة ... والناس قعدت تعيط ... وبعد ما خلص جرى عليه البابا بتاع الفاتيكان وقاله :- 
- إنت عبقرى .. هايل ... أنا فى حياتى ما سمعتش خطبة عبقرية زى دى ... بس هى فيها 3 أخطاء بسيطة جداً ... 
1 - كلنا عارفين إن المسيح كان اسمه عيسى ... مش عيسوى زى ما انت قلت !!!! 
2 - وكلنا عارفين إنه مات مصلوب ... مش فى حادثة موتوسيكل زى ما انت قلت !!! 
3 - وبعدين عيب قوى إن قسيس عبقرى زيك ... بعد ما يخطب خطبة عبقرية زى خطبتك ... ينزل من عالمنبر بيتزحلق على الترابزين 

ونكتة اخيرة تقال على المسيحيين فى لبنان 
26- مرة كان في راهبة ساكنة ببناية
وبالطابق اللي تحتا ساكن خوري
مرة كان في واحد من سكان البناية جاي سكران قام خربط بالبيت وفات عالراهبة وإغتصبها 
سمع الخوري صوت خبيط قام طلع لعنها وسألها شو في ؟؟ قالتلو نزل عليي النبي مار الياس بالمنام. 
تاني يوم نفس الشي إجا السكران و إغتصب الراهبة ، قام نط الخوري لعندها وسألها شو صار؟؟
قالتلو نزل عليي مارجرجس بالمنام 
إجا الخوري فلها"بدليني الليلة وخليني نام ببيتك بلكي بينزل عليي شي قديس 
وهيك صار
ووقت إجا صاحبنا السكران ما عرف مين في وكرر ما عمل 
طلعت الراهبة على صوت الخبيط وقالتلو للخوري:شو صار طمني ؟؟
قلها الخوري:
نزل عليي النبي لوط 

نكرر اعتذارنا للجميع 
وننتظر مشاركتكم


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (6 ديسمبر 2006)

..........


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2006)

انا رديت على الموضوع و حذرت من السخرية من عقائد الاخرين... لكن ما كانت النتيجة؟
تجاهل تام لتوجيهات الادارة و وجهة نظرها من الموضوع!

حاولت اعطيكم المساحة المناسبة للتعبير عن رأيكم و الابداع بأفكاركم, لكن النتيجة كانت ان سحر الساحر انقلب, و بدأت ارى مداخلات تمس رموز بعض الطوائف المسيحية

لذلك اعتقد مثل ما اثر هذا التعرض أعتقد اننا اكتفينا بعد هذا الكم الكبير من التعبير عن الرأي و اسمحولي اقفل الموضوع

و الي عنده اعتراض يقدمه برسالة خاصة

سلام و نعمة


----------

